# Gamers



## Beezerk (Feb 11, 2022)

Most of the way through Horizon Zero Dawn on my PS5, what a game, right up there with The Last Of Us titles. Definitely going to get the new Horizon when it’s released. 
Anyone else gaming at the minute?


----------



## BiMGuy (Feb 11, 2022)

I’ve been far to busy recently collecting brownie points for when GT7 is released.


----------



## RichA (Feb 11, 2022)

I'm a child of the 70s and 80s and haven't progressed further than Lode Runner, Mario Bros and the Miner Willy series, albeit now in glorious HD with a Bluetooth controller.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 11, 2022)

I've reached the second level of Space Invaders ....


----------



## brendy (Feb 11, 2022)

Since lockdown started I've been on Warzone, it's free and good fun if you get on with mates or others who use their mics to make it a team effort.


----------



## HowlingGale (Feb 11, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Most of the way through Horizon Zero Dawn on my PS5, what a game, right up there with The Last Of Us titles. Definitely going to get the new Horizon when it’s released.
Anyone else gaming at the minute?
		
Click to expand...

Is the last of us really that good? Got. PS4 for the kids a couple of years back and got The last of us for me coz I'd heard it was good. Played it for an hour or so but was very underwhelmed. Not played it since but that's probably due to lack of time than anything else.


----------



## VVega (Feb 11, 2022)

Kind of lost interest in the single player titles, only playing CoD and BF in multiplayer as a quick fix/decompress


----------



## Wilson (Feb 11, 2022)

brendy said:



			Since lockdown started I've been on Warzone, it's free and good fun if you get on with mates or others who use their mics to make it a team effort.
		
Click to expand...

I used to play a lot when I was younger, and then got into COD circa 2010 when I bought a PS4, but barely played it since I moved house it 2014 - I gave Warzone a crack right at the start of the first lockdown, mainly as a mate was on his own and wanted something to do, and now I play at least 2-3 times a week, the wife loves the peace & quiet.


----------



## Bazzatron (Feb 11, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			I’ve been far to busy recently collecting brownie points for when GT7 is released.
		
Click to expand...

My PS5 gets taken off me as soon it's switched on.
When GT7 comes out, the boy can moan as much he wants, it's all mine.


----------



## Old Colner (Feb 11, 2022)

Currently playing Ghost of Tsushima on PS5, been at it about 90 hours and nearly there, really enjoyed it, it is starting to feel a little repetitive now don’t think I will go onto the bonus content at the moment, will try something  different.

I have played first TLOU & thought it was really good and engrossing, wanting to see what happened with the characters as you progressed, I have got the second one it’s just getting time to play it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 11, 2022)

Only game I really looked forward to each year was Madden


----------



## larmen (Feb 11, 2022)

We recently bought a HDMI cable for my Wii as the little one had found it in a plastic bag in the house. I got a new TV for the London Olympics, it never connected to that before ;-)
We did some Mario Cart but he doesn’t yet have the aptitude for it. I also have Madden and a couple of other games like Sports, monopoly and Olympics.

I had the original Xbox back in the days. I loved the car racing game where you raced through London/NY/Tokyo/San Farancisco (Gotham …) as I recognised a few bits. Also had a great tactical war game (desert something), and of course Madden and FIFA. Mac Payne I hated but bought it based on reviews.
I would like to buy a PS5 but somehow I guess the next available console might be years down the line.

But nothing beats the excitement we got when my brother got his Super Nintendo many years ago. Of course Mario Cart was ace, but F Zero I found groundbreaking. It was like being in the racer and not just watching it on screen. And some wrestling game he loved.

Looking at the timeline I buy a console every 10 years ;-)


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 11, 2022)

Still playing ghost of Tsushima. Keep going back several levels to play stuff I’ve played before. Love it. Couldn’t get into Red Dead…same with Grand Theft…


----------



## Region3 (Feb 11, 2022)

Not had a console since ridge racer on ps1 (or 2?) but I play more cod mobile on my iPad than is probably sensible.


----------



## VVega (Feb 11, 2022)

brendy said:



			Since lockdown started I've been on Warzone, it's free and good fun if you get on with mates or others who use their mics to make it a team effort.
		
Click to expand...

It looks fun if you have mates to squad up with. Found it hit and miss with randoms. Dont like solos.

Also need to have better players with me to do all the load outs/shopping etc as find it a bit too complicated (must be too old .


----------



## brendy (Feb 11, 2022)

VVega said:



			It looks fun if you have mates to squad up with. Found it hit and miss with randoms. Dont like solos.

Also need to have better players with me to do all the load outs/shopping etc as find it a bit too complicated (must be too old .
		
Click to expand...

Yea, In the beginning I played mostly plunder as the rules were easy, get as much cash as you can and bank it. I didn't like the battle royale games at all but then Rebirth Island (Alcatraz) came along as well as mini Royales and I enjoy them much more as they are over in 20 mins or so, the full map Royales on Verdansk and now Caldera. I'm not a fan of the Pacific theme as it all looks a bit samey and very open to snipers. For all of the games though you do need a team of guys that at least talk to each other, if not you are at a big disadvantage when you down one guy then he relays on your info to his team mates who come in together and wipe you out.  My favourite part, or at least the most satisfying part is the second or two of audio you get from the person you just killed, some of the responses are hilarious.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 11, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			I've reached the second level of Space Invaders ....
		
Click to expand...

Bighead 😉😁


----------



## 4LEX (Feb 12, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			I’ve been far to busy recently collecting brownie points for when GT7 is released.
		
Click to expand...

Amen.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 12, 2022)

brendy said:



			Since lockdown started I've been on Warzone, it's free and good fun if you get on with mates or others who use their mics to make it a team effort.
		
Click to expand...

Lockdown was an absolute bugger when it came to Warzone, what else were you supposed to do at 9am when the green goddess came on 😅


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 12, 2022)

HowlingGale said:



			Is the last of us really that good? Got. PS4 for the kids a couple of years back and got The last of us for me coz I'd heard it was good. Played it for an hour or so but was very underwhelmed. Not played it since but that's probably due to lack of time than anything else.
		
Click to expand...

I was the same, played it for a couple of hours back in the day and thought to myself "wtf is all the fuss about ".
I revisited it when I got my PS5 and it finally clicked, it's an absolute masterpiece. TLOU2 takes it even further, for me they're the best two games you could buy for a console.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 12, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			I was the same, played it for a couple of hours back in the day and thought to myself "wtf is all the fuss about ".
I revisited it when I got my PS5 and it finally clicked, it's an absolute masterpiece. TLOU2 takes it even further, for me they're the best two games you could buy for a console.
		
Click to expand...

Prefer the uncharted games personally


----------



## HowlingGale (Feb 12, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			I was the same, played it for a couple of hours back in the day and thought to myself "wtf is all the fuss about ".
I revisited it when I got my PS5 and it finally clicked, it's an absolute masterpiece. TLOU2 takes it even further, for me they're the best two games you could buy for a console.
		
Click to expand...

Think I'll need to give it another go.


----------



## Piece (Feb 12, 2022)

I'm getting my lunch handed to me on PS5 FIFA2022. I got up to online Div 2 on 2021 and on 2022, I'm struggling to get out of Div 9.

I rinsed Ratchet and Clank on PS5.

I have TLoU unopened on the PS4.


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 12, 2022)

Just Animal Crossing with my daughter at the moment. Everything else is work.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 12, 2022)

Still occasionally have a play of Half Life.

Oh yes 😎


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 12, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			Just Animal Crossing with my daughter at the moment. Everything else is work.
		
Click to expand...

Surely for you though Jim it’s like a bus driver getting on the bus when he’s on his day off… 😁


----------



## chrisd (Feb 12, 2022)

I must be the oldest new gamer!

I bought an Xbox s  just before xmas, largely for the grandchildren to play when we have a visit. I'm playing Halo Infinite and slowly working my way through it and have to say that the graphics on games are fantastic


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 12, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Surely for you though Jim it’s like a bus driver getting on the bus when he’s on his day off… 😁
		
Click to expand...

Yup. One of many reasons why I enjoy golf and other outdoor hobbies is for the escape. I love what we do but it's hard to maintain life balance so I tend to be very selective about what I play.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 12, 2022)

Bazzatron said:



			My PS5 gets taken off me as soon it's switched on.
When GT7 comes out, the boy can moan as much he wants, it's all mine.
		
Click to expand...

Any idea when GT7 comes out?


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 12, 2022)

I'm still on PS4. The game I'm addicted to at the moment is Crash Team Racing: Nitro-Fueled. Honestly an incredible game, just a shame the online part is quite glitchy as they don't update the game anymore. But it's been great fun improving at this game for the last few months, and my wife even enjoys it as well. 

The last game we both played together and loved was Borderlands 3. You can play the entire story mode in two-player, which I love, you don't see enough of that nowadays. That was truly an incredible game.

I used to play Fifa religiously, but after 19 and 20 were terrible I just gave up on the series entirely. Recently I got my Fifa 17 disc back out and I play that sometimes - I think that was last good game they made, so I've been playing a bit of career mode on there. Also funny that you can buy the likes of Mbappe at age 17 and watch him develop, haha.

I still play PGA 2k21 sometimes as well. That's a really good golf game. And again, now my wife plays real golf I got her into playing this as well a few times. 😁


----------



## larmen (Feb 12, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Still occasionally have a play of Half Life.

Oh yes 😎
		
Click to expand...

Isn’t that 1990s? I think that’s the game engine counter strike was based on?


----------



## BiMGuy (Feb 12, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			Any idea when GT7 comes out?
		
Click to expand...

Early March I think. Although PD have never released a GT on time.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Feb 12, 2022)

Bought an Xbox to help with lockdown boredom. Played warzone nearly exclusively and I’ve got quite good to be fair. 

Recently started this playing ‘he’ll let loose’ which is a very realistic WW2 ‘simulator’ for want of a better description. It’s a magnificent game.


----------



## Bazzatron (Feb 12, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			Any idea when GT7 comes out?
		
Click to expand...

March 4th mate


----------



## Bazzatron (Feb 12, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Early March I think. Although PD have never released a GT on time.
		
Click to expand...

Think it would've been delayed by now if it was going to be, less than 3 weeks to go. 

Did you watch the State of Play for it last week? Looks superb. Forward all the talky bits.


----------



## SatchFan (Feb 12, 2022)

Looking forward to buying a PS5 when the price returns to reasonable then it's Hogwarts Legacy and Elden Ring.


----------



## larmen (Feb 12, 2022)

SatchFan said:



			Looking forward to buying a PS5 when the price returns to reasonable then it's Hogwarts Legacy and Elden Ring.
		
Click to expand...

Affordable? I still don’t see available.


----------



## Bazzatron (Feb 12, 2022)

larmen said:



			Affordable? I still don’t see available.
		
Click to expand...

Sign up to the alert accounts on twitter, have to be quick but better than just waiting.


----------



## SatchFan (Feb 12, 2022)

larmen said:



			Affordable? I still don’t see available.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, you are probably right. As I understand it the big companies such as Amazon and Argos do get deliveries but you have to be extremely alert as they sell out in minutes. Seeing as the weather is improving and golf takes over my spare time I will happily wait until autumn but will snap one up beforehand should I see one for sale.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Feb 12, 2022)

Used to be a massive gamer, steering wheel, chair.  COD4 tattoo, was something  like 7th or 8th in the world for kill count on MW2. 
Had the fastest time on Wip3out on one of the tracks and a fairly high place on Monaco on F12011. 

Most I do now is pretend I’m an ATC and direct flight or ground traffic.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 12, 2022)

Jamesbrown said:



			Used to be a massive gamer, steering wheel, chair.  COD4 tattoo, was something  like 7th or 8th in the world for kill count on MW2. 
Had the fastest time on Wip3out on one of the tracks and a fairly high place on Monaco on F12011. 

Most I do now is pretend I’m an ATC and direct flight or ground traffic.
		
Click to expand...

That’s some going on MW2 👏 I was top 100 on win/lose ratio at Hardpoint on MW2, miss that game so much.
Got a steering wheel a few months back ready for GT7, can’t wait for that to be released.


----------



## VVega (Feb 12, 2022)

Jamesbrown said:



			Used to be a massive gamer, steering wheel, chair.  COD4 tattoo, was something  like 7th or 8th in the world for kill count on MW2.
Had the fastest time on Wip3out on one of the tracks and a fairly high place on Monaco on F12011.

Most I do now is pretend I’m an ATC and direct flight or ground traffic.
		
Click to expand...

I propose you as the leader of our OldGolfersGame clan!


----------



## VVega (Feb 12, 2022)

Jamesbrown said:



			Used to be a massive gamer, steering wheel, chair.  COD4 tattoo, was something  like 7th or 8th in the world for kill count on MW2.
Had the fastest time on Wip3out on one of the tracks and a fairly high place on Monaco on F12011.

Most I do now is pretend I’m an ATC and direct flight or ground traffic.
		
Click to expand...

On a serious note, if you get back into this you can make a living out of it as a “content creator” on YT. Jackfrags does well, as an example.


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 12, 2022)

Oh, if we’re moving onto flexing our achievements… Pretty proud of this pic I took at my desk a few years back.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 12, 2022)

Asteroids one and all for me. 

My eldest lad does RPG games. Selfless plug, but if anyone plays Mork Borg (I know absolutely 0 about it), he’s just written some kind of book to accompany it, available on kickstarter if it’s your thing

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/morkborgbestiary/bestiary-a-mork-borg-book-of-monsters


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 12, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			Oh, if we’re moving onto flexing our achievements… Pretty proud of this pic I took at my desk a few years back. 

View attachment 41113

Click to expand...

Go on then, spill the beans.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 12, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Go on then, spill the beans.
		
Click to expand...

Drunk ebay purchase .. Only kidding cracking work @Jimaroid


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 12, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Go on then, spill the beans.
		
Click to expand...

One of two we won for Crackdown on Xbox 360.  Seems like a lifetime ago now, I have worked on bigger and better games but that one was the best fun to make, it formed some lifelong friendships and was what persuaded me to settle in Scotland. So that one means a lot more than just a lump of heavy brass.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 12, 2022)

Just finished ghost of Tsushima and enjoyed that. Starting on God of War now


----------



## Britishshooting (Feb 12, 2022)

Golf drops to the bottom of my list of hobbies over winter. I hate playing off mats on fairways and temp greens as well as being cold and wet etc.

Gaming goes up my list, barely play in summer and when it’s miserable outside I turn on the PC. I’ve built a racing sim rig and currently playing a lot of Assetto Corsa, must admit it’s saved me a fortune in real life track time which I also enjoy.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 16, 2022)

my last set of nights I treated myself to a gaming laptop.. love it

I just picked up all the arkham games for £12.99 via CDkeys 

what a great site that is


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 16, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Just finished ghost of Tsushima and enjoyed that. Starting on God of War now
		
Click to expand...

I really enjoyed GOW, some of the boss battles were solid.
I’m still ploughing through Horizon, finished the Frozen Wilds and done all the side quests, just got two or three main story chapters to do. Hell of a game.


----------



## Beedee (Feb 16, 2022)

I'm a World of Warcraft addict.  I've tried reducing my hours.  I've tried going cold turkey.  Now I just accept my addiction.

For the Horde!


----------



## GB72 (Feb 16, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			I really enjoyed GOW, some of the boss battles were solid.
I’m still ploughing through Horizon, finished the Frozen Wilds and done all the side quests, just got two or three main story chapters to do. Hell of a game.
		
Click to expand...

Thinking whether i should pick up a cheap copy of Horizon to play before the new one. Can thoroughly recommend Ghost of Tsushima


----------



## Springveldt (Feb 16, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			my last set of nights I treated myself to a gaming laptop.. love it

I just picked up all the arkham games for £12.99 via CDkeys

what a great site that is
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant games, I've completed them all.
You should hide your wallet come Steam sales time, I've got over 100 games in my Steam library that I've never even played. 

Currently playing Spider-Man on PS5 which I'm really enjoying. Well I play that in-between my bouts of FIFA rage which is the main game I play unfortunately. Terrible game this year but I'm addicted to it as usual.

Since COVID started and working from home I play a lot less on my PC since I'm a software engineer and spend a lot of time sitting at the PC. By the time I've finished I need a change of scenery so I moved my consoles to the living rooms and play them more now. Console used to be for FIFA only really and all other gaming was on PC but the last couple of years I've started playing more on consoles again. I haven't even start up Civilization 6 in ages, haven't played CS:GO in nearly a year etc.



Jimaroid said:



			One of two we won for Crackdown on Xbox 360.  Seems like a lifetime ago now, I have worked on bigger and better games but that one was the best fun to make, it formed some lifelong friendships and was what persuaded me to settle in Scotland. So that one means a lot more than just a lump of heavy brass.
		
Click to expand...

Congrats on a great game. Crackdown 2 was fun as well, pretty sure I've still got that disc in the spare room somewhere.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 16, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			One of two we won for Crackdown on Xbox 360.  Seems like a lifetime ago now, I have worked on bigger and better games but that one was the best fun to make, it formed some lifelong friendships and was what persuaded me to settle in Scotland. So that one means a lot more than just a lump of heavy brass.
		
Click to expand...

Crackdown on the 350 was a classic, such a shame about Crackdown 3 though. 

Though I have both a PS5 and a Series X, Xbox has always been my favourite platform and Gamepass is just the biggest bargain ever. Playing the PS5 at the moment to catch up on some PS4 exclusives I missed that are part of the Playstation Plus classics collection. Hoping that they add Horizon Zero Dawn to that to help promote the new game.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 16, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Thinking whether i should pick up a cheap copy of Horizon to play before the new one. Can thoroughly recommend Ghost of Tsushima
		
Click to expand...

Definitely, it's only around a fiver I think so rude not to plus its a corker of a game. Beware though,  be prepared to lose a month or two of your life 😅


----------



## Piece (Feb 16, 2022)

Springveldt said:



			Currently playing Spider-Man on PS5 which I'm really enjoying. *Well I play that in-between my bouts of FIFA rage which is the main game I play unfortunately. Terrible game this year but I'm addicted to it as usual.*

Click to expand...

I can't get anywhere with FIFA22. Last year (FIFA21) I was up to Div 3 on-line 'Seasons', but this year I'm in Div 9-10. . Sometimes I get matched with PSG, Bayern, etc. and they are twice as fast, aggressive etc. Matching isn't great IMHO.


----------



## Springveldt (Feb 16, 2022)

Piece said:



			I can't get anywhere with FIFA22. Last year (FIFA21) I was up to Div 3 on-line 'Seasons', but this year I'm in Div 9-10. . Sometimes I get matched with PSG, Bayern, etc. and they are twice as fast, aggressive etc. Matching isn't great IMHO.
		
Click to expand...

I only play FUT, haven't played Seasons for a couple of years now. Managed to get to the Elite division in Rivals last season which isn't bad for an old guy.

For me, it's the responsiveness of the game that's poor. The servers are a mess. Some games your AI team mates run around like they are on crack and others they just stand around doing nothing, it's like the AI failed to load or it's been turned down to Beginner from Legendary. Then you have the whole input delay, players not turning, passes going where ever they feel like it etc. Just a really frustrating experience. Unfortunately it's so addictive as well, really hard to kick it. I did managed to not buy FIFA 20 but bought 21 and got hooked again.


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 16, 2022)

Springveldt said:



			Congrats on a great game. Crackdown 2 was fun as well, pretty sure I've still got that disc in the spare room somewhere.
		
Click to expand...




GB72 said:



			Crackdown on the 350 was a classic, such a shame about Crackdown 3 though.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks! Glad you enjoyed them. I'm proud of a lot of what we did with Crackdown 2 technically, it could have / should have been a better game overall though. It ended up being a very marmite experience, people either loved it or hated it. One nice CD2 memory that came back to me recently was meeting Hideo Kojima during breakfast in Tokyo and, I'm such a fanboy, I couldn't get any words out of my mouth. 

Wish I could talk openly about Crackdown 3 but "such a shame" is a huge understatement.  🤯


----------



## GB72 (Feb 16, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			Thanks! Glad you enjoyed them. I'm proud of a lot of what we did with Crackdown 2 technically, it could have / should have been a better game overall though. It ended up being a very marmite experience, people either loved it or hated it. One nice CD2 memory that came back to me recently was meeting Hideo Kojima during breakfast in Tokyo and, I'm such a fanboy, I couldn't get any words out of my mouth. 

Wish I could talk openly about Crackdown 3 but "such a shame" is a huge understatement.  🤯
		
Click to expand...

I was trying to be as polite as a could. Reckon I would have been the same with meetng Hideo Kojima. 

Any other classics that you have been involved in. 

Totally different type of came but I have been hooked on Xcom since I played the orignal on a 486 PC in the 90s. Still have a run through Xcom 2 on my xbox every few months.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 16, 2022)

Springveldt said:



			I only play FUT, haven't played Seasons for a couple of years now. Managed to get to the Elite division in Rivals last season which isn't bad for an old guy.

For me, it's the responsiveness of the game that's poor. The servers are a mess. Some games your AI team mates run around like they are on crack and others they just stand around doing nothing, it's like the AI failed to load or it's been turned down to Beginner from Legendary. Then you have the whole input delay, players not turning, passes going where ever they feel like it etc. Just a really frustrating experience. Unfortunately it's so addictive as well, really hard to kick it. I did managed to not buy FIFA 20 but bought 21 and got hooked again.
		
Click to expand...

As I mentioned in my earlier post, they've not made a decent Fifa since 17, that's why I went back to that one.


----------



## Springveldt (Feb 16, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			As I mentioned in my earlier post, they've not made a decent Fifa since 17, that's why I went back to that one. 

Click to expand...

Agreed, 18 was when it started to go downhill. That's when the input delay started for me with players being unresponsive etc. I rage quit half way through 19, skipped 20 completely but missed football so bought 21. Starting to hate 22, rage uninstalled it last Wednesday but the addict in me won out and I reinstalled it on Sunday.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 16, 2022)

Springveldt said:



			Agreed, 18 was when it started to go downhill. That's when the input delay started for me with players being unresponsive etc. I rage quit half way through 19, skipped 20 completely but missed football so bought 21. Starting to hate 22, rage uninstalled it last Wednesday but the addict in me won out and I reinstalled it on Sunday. 

Click to expand...

I had the same thought process, 19 was awful so I stopped buying them. Missed having a football game so I tried PES21 (was PES20 with updated roster I think as it was before the console switchover) but that was annoyingly fiddly and not very good either. Finally decided to go back to 17 and just play Career Mode every now and then. I haven't checked actually but maybe some are still playing it online, who knows. 

I had to force myself to stop buying the new ones - no exaggeration, I genuinely think they were harmful to mental health with the amount of anger they induced. I use to sit up until 2am sometimes stubbornly trying to earn a satisfactory win online before turning it off.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 16, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I had the same thought process, 19 was awful so I stopped buying them. Missed having a football game so I tried PES21 (was PES20 with updated roster I think as it was before the console switchover) but that was annoyingly fiddly and not very good either. Finally decided to go back to 17 and just play Career Mode every now and then. I haven't checked actually but maybe some are still playing it online, who knows. 

I had to force myself to stop buying the new ones - no exaggeration, I genuinely think they were harmful to mental health with the amount of anger they induced. I use to sit up until 2am sometimes stubbornly trying to earn a satisfactory win online before turning it off.
		
Click to expand...

I play them occasionally but a year behind as I get them on EA Play as part of game pass. That said, I have Fifa 22 that came with my PS5. Not played it yet, only keep it for when a mate comes round as his kid loves it.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 16, 2022)

GB72 said:



			I play them occasionally but a year behind as I get them on EA Play as part of game pass. That said, I have Fifa 22 that came with my PS5. Not played it yet, only keep it for when a mate comes round as his kid loves it.
		
Click to expand...

I got fifa 22 on Xbox (download) skipped 21. Defending is stupidly hard and keepers are awful

But picked up the pc version for £22 so always good if bored


----------



## Springveldt (Feb 16, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I had the same thought process, 19 was awful so I stopped buying them. Missed having a football game so I tried PES21 (was PES20 with updated roster I think as it was before the console switchover) but that was annoyingly fiddly and not very good either. Finally decided to go back to 17 and just play Career Mode every now and then. I haven't checked actually but maybe some are still playing it online, who knows. 

I had to force myself to stop buying the new ones - no exaggeration, I genuinely think they were harmful to mental health with the amount of anger they induced. I use to sit up until 2am sometimes stubbornly trying to earn a satisfactory win online before turning it off.
		
Click to expand...

I know the feeling, totally rage inducing. I've got a collection of PS4 controllers in different states of disrepair due to the game. That was one of the reasons I stopped as well. I usually don't start playing till wife and kids are in bed and I can be up till the early hours trying to complete an objective, get weekend league games completed etc.

When I didn't get 20, I was still logging into the EA forums, checking Futbin, watching Twitch etc. It was genuinely difficult not to buy 20, must have taken 3 or 4 months before the urge to play the game disappeared. I probably should never have bought 21 as I know it's going to be difficult to kick the habit again when the time comes.


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 16, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Any other classics that you have been involved in.

Totally different type of came but I have been hooked on Xcom since I played the orignal on a 486 PC in the 90s. Still have a run through Xcom 2 on my xbox every few months.
		
Click to expand...

I've been lucky enough to work with/on some pretty big franchises. Halo and GTA, as well as some Star Wars, Nike and Sesame Street games to namecheck randomly. The one thing I feel has always been missing from my trophy cabinet is a Nintendo game, I'd love to work with them but have never yet found the opportunity.

I played the original Xcom to death too. I think that era of PC, Super Nintendo and PlayStation 1 games around '93 to '96 was really great. So many great games from then but Quake, Mario 64 and Grand Theft Auto arrived around '96, changed the industry and put me on this path I'm on now. Except for Quake, which I do still play, I generally don't revisit old games as they're better remembered through rose tinted spectacles for me. I find it very difficult to just sit and enjoy playing a game without looking at it professionally, one of the reasons I admire Nintendo so much is they still feel foreign to me and have that hard to define fun, magic and mystery in them. 

I am looking forward to Elden Ring. I need to do something about fixing my PC so I can play it.


----------



## Reemul (Feb 16, 2022)

I haven't played an online FPS since Unreal Tournament but for the last few weeks have been obsessively playing CoD Black OPS Cold War and Vanguard and hit rank 232 before the season pass reset, I play Hardcore mode only but am pretty crap.

Also playing The Lost Ark but servers are rammed so that's not happening. 1 kid has pinched the PS5 and the other the Xbox X so it's PC gaming all the way. God of War on PC to follow also some WH40k Martyr, Valheim, Halo and Starsector./ Heck I play anything..it's probably embarrassing to admit my steam collection has 1,105 games and I have been a member for 18+ years.

I have always loved gaming, Spectrum ZX81, 48k, C64, Amiga 500, 486dx100 (and loads more) and pretty much every console there ever has been, even got a 3DO on release day, Need For Speed was amazing on it. I used to have a mate who ran a gaming shop and could get hold of just about anything from anywhere. The bug has stuck.

GT7 looks awesome..


----------



## GB72 (Feb 16, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			I've been lucky enough to work with/on some pretty big franchises. Halo and GTA, as well as some Star Wars, Nike and Sesame Street games to namecheck randomly. The one thing I feel has always been missing from my trophy cabinet is a Nintendo game, I'd love to work with them but have never yet found the opportunity.

I played the original Xcom to death too. I think that era of PC, Super Nintendo and PlayStation 1 games around '93 to '96 was really great. So many great games from then but Quake, Mario 64 and Grand Theft Auto arrived around '96, changed the industry and put me on this path I'm on now. Except for Quake, which I do still play, I generally don't revisit old games as they're better remembered through rose tinted spectacles for me. I find it very difficult to just sit and enjoy playing a game without looking at it professionally, one of the reasons I admire Nintendo so much is they still feel foreign to me and have that hard to define fun, magic and mystery in them.

I am looking forward to Elden Ring. I need to do something about fixing my PC so I can play it. 

Click to expand...

Ooh Halo, never forget the joy when I booted that up at midnight on release day of the original Xbox. The game that showed FPS could work that well in console. Got infinite downloaded but a new ps5 for my birthday has delayed my start in that. 

Got Demon Souls to start in PS5 but have to have a couple if days clear to get going on something like that. Need to do that before I think about elden ring


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 16, 2022)

Just finished Horizon, wow some game 😮
Just got a few things to tidy up and I’ll be on to the next one.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 16, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Just finished Horizon, wow some game 😮
Just got a few things to tidy up and I’ll be on to the next one.
		
Click to expand...

About half way through God if war then I may pick up the original horizon. If you are on PS5 don't forget the PS4 version comes with a free PS5 upgrade despite Sony selling the PS5 version for £10 more and being the same


----------



## Old Colner (Feb 16, 2022)

Finished Ghost of Tsushima last night & carried on to finalise a couple of trophies and got my first platinum earlier tonight, think I am going to swerve the additional content and move onto something else, can’t make my mind up, I have TLOU 2, Days Gone,  Horizon Zero Dawn (freebie from Sony) and Cyberpunk, I have heard rumours of a Cyberpunk PS5 update so probably hold off on that, oh and GT7 is due in a couple of weeks.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 16, 2022)

Old Colner said:



			Finished Ghost of Tsushima last night & carried on to finalise a couple of trophies and got my first platinum earlier tonight, think I am going to swerve the additional content and move onto something else, can’t make my mind up, I have TLOU 2, Days Gone,  Horizon Zero Dawn (freebie from Sony) and Cyberpunk, I have heard rumours of a Cyberpunk PS5 update so probably hold off on that, oh and GT7 is due in a couple of weeks.
		
Click to expand...

Cyberpunk ps5 upgrade came out today. I have 2 platinums now, ghosts and ratchet and clank. Have days gone downloaded but may need something more focused before another big open world game


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 16, 2022)

GB72 said:



			If you are on PS5 don't forget the PS4 version comes with a free PS5 upgrade despite Sony selling the PS5 version for £10 more and being the same
		
Click to expand...

Yeah mate, heard about it from a friend👍 
A few places had it for around £50 last weekend.


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 17, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Ooh Halo, never forget the joy when I booted that up at midnight on release day of the original Xbox. The game that showed FPS could work that well in console. Got infinite downloaded but a new ps5 for my birthday has delayed my start in that.
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't involved in the original but admire it a lot. At the time, being obsessed with Quake, I didn't think it was possible to replicate the FPS feel on a console but Halo proved me (and many others) wrong. Arguably Goldeneye, Perfect Dark and TimeSplitters were the games that showed an FPS does work on a console with gamepads but I always struggled to play them as the framerate was so poor - being spoiled by higher performance PCs created a lot of expectation problems for consoles. Anyway Halo absolutely perfected the feel and many other essentials of narrative, AI and multiplayer. It, like many games, borrowed a lot of ideas from Half Life but getting that experience onto console was a great move by Microsoft.

Poor excuse for a segue into the best / most influential FPSs of all time according to me that I've made up on the spot today. We all love lists. 

1. Quake
2. DooM
3. Half Life 2
4. Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare
5. Halo: CE
6. Halo 2
7. Half Life
8. Perfect Dark
9. GoldenEye
10. Doom Eternal


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 17, 2022)

Gaaah! I forgot Portal. Lists are stupid. 😂


----------



## GB72 (Feb 17, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			I wasn't involved in the original but admire it a lot. At the time, being obsessed with Quake, I didn't think it was possible to replicate the FPS feel on a console but Halo proved me (and many others) wrong. Arguably Goldeneye, Perfect Dark and TimeSplitters were the games that showed an FPS does work on a console with gamepads but I always struggled to play them as the framerate was so poor - being spoiled by higher performance PCs created a lot of expectation problems for consoles. Anyway Halo absolutely perfected the feel and many other essentials of narrative, AI and multiplayer. It, like many games, borrowed a lot of ideas from Half Life but getting that experience onto console was a great move by Microsoft.

Poor excuse for a segue into the best / most influential FPSs of all time according to me that I've made up on the spot today. We all love lists. 

1. Quake
2. DooM
3. Half Life 2
4. Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare
5. Halo: CE
6. Halo 2
7. Half Life
8. Perfect Dark
9. GoldenEye
10. Doom Eternal
		
Click to expand...

I would have had Wolfenstein 3d in there for being influential (though Doom perfected the ideas that it started). The intro of the orignal Half Life was pretty influential just by running a real time story opening in the game engine. Cannot disagree with may of those though. I have a soft spot for online Titanfall as it was the last online shooter I was any good at and I would possibly consider Battlefield 3 for online play. Of the Halo games, I always had a soft spot for Reach and, whilst I know that they are formulaic, I love a bit of Far Cry with 3 being a true classic. Also got to admire Crysis 3 simply due to the fact that it can still challenge modern graphics cards nearly a decade after release. Modern Warfare was probably the game that got the masses into FPS even though I would argue that Call of Duty 2 was probably a better game overall and the Medal of Honour D-Day landings scene was better than anything that COD ever produced.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 17, 2022)

Counter Strike?


----------



## GB72 (Feb 17, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Counter Strike?
		
Click to expand...

Good call. 

Do you class Bioshock as an FPS or an RPG


----------



## tugglesf239 (Feb 17, 2022)

I really miss playing proper PC strategy games as the cost of a decent gaming rig these days is worse than 2nd golf clubs 😂

If Jim’s doing an FPS list then I’m bagsy’ing doing a strategy games one 😁

1. Total Annihilation
2. Rome total war
3. Medieval total war
4. Civilisation V
5. Homeworld 1/2 😍
6. Commando’s 2
7. Syndicate 😍😍😍😍
8. Age of empires 2
9. Alpha Centuri
10. Janes fighting ships

No 10. Is a left field choice but as an ex Royal Navy Electronic warfare raring it was RIGHT up my alley 😂. Brilliant game

Sadly unless my mid divorce cash flow issues evaporate I’ll be stuck in Xbox mode as no way can I shell out 2-3k on a PC.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 17, 2022)

tugglesf239 said:



			I really miss playing proper PC strategy games as the cost of a decent gaming rig these days is worse than 2nd golf clubs 😂

If Jim’s doing an FPS list then I’m bagsy’ing doing a strategy games one 😁

1. Total Annihilation
2. Rome total war
3. Medieval total war
4. Civilisation V
5. Homeworld 1/2 😍
6. Commando’s 2
7. Syndicate 😍😍😍😍
8. Age of empires 2
9. Alpha Centuri
10. Janes fighting ships

No 10. Is a left field choice but as an ex Royal Navy Electronic warfare raring it was RIGHT up my alley 😂. Brilliant game

Sadly unless my mid divorce cash flow issues evaporate I’ll be stuck in Xbox mode as no way can I shell out 2-3k on a PC.
		
Click to expand...

You missed off any of the Xcom games and that is sacrilege


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 17, 2022)

CounterStrike is a Half Life mod. A very influential one but yeah, should be there but there's no room so it loses out in favour of Half Life and the others. 

I agree on Call of Duty 2 being a landmark. That's where Infinity Ward first found their pace with campaign narrative, but CoD3:MW was where they absolutely perfected it and that's when it elevated from another shooter to best in class. The MW campaign is, I think, the best narrative pacing ever. It hasn't been bettered yet.

I don't like Bioshock. Just a personal thing but I think the RPG elements are too messy and I absolute hate the checkpoint system. Pretty game artistically though.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Feb 17, 2022)

GB72 said:



			You missed off any of the Xcom games and that is sacrilege
		
Click to expand...

ha. 

It’s not that I’ve disregarded it.. promise 

I’ve never actually played it so can’t comment 😂


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 17, 2022)

GB72 said:



			You missed off any of the Xcom games and that is sacrilege
		
Click to expand...

No Dune 2000 or Command & Conquer? Boo!


----------



## GB72 (Feb 17, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			No Dune 2000 or Command & Conquer? Boo!
		
Click to expand...

You cannot miss of command and conquer, even just for the cheesy live action cut scenes.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 17, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Good call. 

Do you class Bioshock as an FPS or an RPG
		
Click to expand...

I didn’t really play Bioshock to be fair, I’d just got into COD MW and battered that really lol.


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 17, 2022)

There is a fuzzy and indistinct line between strategy and real-time strategy though.

A list that includes Syndicate needs to include Xcom


----------



## tugglesf239 (Feb 17, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			No Dune 2000 or Command & Conquer? Boo!
		
Click to expand...

Oh god Dune!  Amazing game that. Brother had it on his Amiga 

Command and conquer though…

I liked red alert but thought they were lesser games than say, age of empires and tbh total annihilation was 10 times the game that CnC was 

In my humble opinion obviously


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 17, 2022)

Opinion is all that matters. Metacritic ratings have no place here.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Feb 17, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			There is a fuzzy and indistinct line between strategy and real-time strategy though.

A list that includes Syndicate needs to include Xcom 

Click to expand...

The first time I unleashed the gauss  Gun syndicate and flattened (In my imagination 😂) a building and few baddy cyborgs in syndicate, I felt like a 13 year old god of destruction. 

Shout out as well to Cannon fodder 

That was amazing.

 “War has never been so much fun” 

loved the hill with the grave stones of all your squaddies that got slotted 😂


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 17, 2022)

So the burning question for those gents of a certain age, did you ever really complete Jet Set Willy without the poke codes 😂


----------



## GB72 (Feb 17, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			So the burning question for those gents of a certain age, did you ever really complete Jet Set Willy without the poke codes 😂
		
Click to expand...

Nope. completed very few games back in those days except for most of the Ultimate (now Rare) ones. Completed things like atic atac, jetpack, cookie, pssssst, sabre wulf and knight lore. Good old days on a spectrum with a kempston joystick.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 17, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Nope. completed very few games back in those days except for most of the Ultimate (now Rare) ones. Completed things like atic atac, jetpack, cookie, pssssst, sabre wulf and knight lore. Good old days on a spectrum with a kempston joystick.
		
Click to expand...

Classics, I could finish Attic Attack, Sabre Wulf and Underworld very easily every time, never finished Knight Lore much to my shame, it was just so damn hard. Another game I never finished despite being 99% there, Tir Na Nog 😡


----------



## tugglesf239 (Feb 17, 2022)

VVega said:



			It looks fun if you have mates to squad up with. Found it hit and miss with randoms. Dont like solos.

Also need to have better players with me to do all the load outs/shopping etc as find it a bit too complicated (must be too old .
		
Click to expand...

We should have forum squad!


----------



## GB72 (Feb 17, 2022)

tugglesf239 said:



			ha.

It’s not that I’ve disregarded it.. promise

I’ve never actually played it so can’t comment 😂
		
Click to expand...

If you see Xcom 2 (from the recent reboots) on any system then just buy it, trust me. it can be found for under a tenner these days and sometimes under a fiver on steam.


----------



## larmen (Feb 17, 2022)

tugglesf239 said:



			I really miss playing proper PC strategy games as the cost of a decent gaming rig these days is worse than 2nd golf clubs 😂

If Jim’s doing an FPS list then I’m bagsy’ing doing a strategy games one 😁

1. Total Annihilation
2. Rome total war
3. Medieval total war
4. Civilisation V
5. Homeworld 1/2 😍
6. Commando’s 2
7. Syndicate 😍😍😍😍
8. Age of empires 2
9. Alpha Centuri
10. Janes fighting ships

No 10. Is a left field choice but as an ex Royal Navy Electronic warfare raring it was RIGHT up my alley 😂. Brilliant game

Sadly unless my mid divorce cash flow issues evaporate I’ll be stuck in Xbox mode as no way can I shell out 2-3k on a PC.
		
Click to expand...

AoE 2 must have been the most run program on my old laptop, just ahead of Netscape Navigator ;-)


----------



## Springveldt (Feb 17, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			I wasn't involved in the original but admire it a lot. At the time, being obsessed with Quake, I didn't think it was possible to replicate the FPS feel on a console but Halo proved me (and many others) wrong. Arguably Goldeneye, Perfect Dark and TimeSplitters were the games that showed an FPS does work on a console with gamepads but I always struggled to play them as the framerate was so poor - being spoiled by higher performance PCs created a lot of expectation problems for consoles. Anyway Halo absolutely perfected the feel and many other essentials of narrative, AI and multiplayer. It, like many games, borrowed a lot of ideas from Half Life but getting that experience onto console was a great move by Microsoft.

Poor excuse for a segue into the best / most influential FPSs of all time according to me that I've made up on the spot today. We all love lists. 

1. Quake
2. DooM
3. Half Life 2
4. Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare
5. Halo: CE
6. Halo 2
7. Half Life
8. Perfect Dark
9. GoldenEye
10. Doom Eternal
		
Click to expand...

No Counter Strike makes this list null and invalid.  After Doom, it's easily the most influential FPS for me. I've played it on and off for over 20 years, all the way back to the Beta. Think it was beta 4 or 5 when I found it.

As for Halo, maybe I'm in the minority but I actually never even completed the first one. Got to the Library level were you just kept going around and around and got bored of it. I enjoyed Halo 2 a lot more.

Some cracking games on that list, Half Life 2 is probably my favourite single player game of all time (between that and Fallout 3 I think), it was the reason I eventually caved in and installed Steam. I was really annoyed about having to give up my WON ID.


----------



## Springveldt (Feb 17, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			So the burning question for those gents of a certain age, did you ever really complete Jet Set Willy without the poke codes 😂
		
Click to expand...

Nope. No chance.

Also couldn't even get a single plane out of the hanger in "Raid over Moscow" on the Amstrad CPC464.

Think the only game I can remember completing back then was Bruce Lee but it just ended up looping getting harder each time.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 17, 2022)

Springveldt said:



			As for Halo, maybe I'm in the minority but I actually never even completed the first one. Got to the Library level were you just kept going around and around and got bored of it. I enjoyed Halo 2 a lot more.
		
Click to expand...

No you’re not alone, I remember getting to a level where you just kept going around and around, same enemies wave after wave. It bored the shite out of me so I ditched it and I’ve never played a Halo game since.


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 17, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			No you’re not alone, I remember getting to a level where you just kept going around and around, same enemies wave after wave. It bored the shite out of me so I ditched it and I’ve never played a Halo game since.
		
Click to expand...

I absolutely hated the Library and still do. They certainly learned the lesson of that in subsequent games. Halo 2 was much less frustrating, but it also regressed some of the AI which made the skirmishes less dynamic and fun. I'm of the opinion that The Flood were a cheap trick that didn't work in Halo, I get what the intent was but it looked and felt bad.



Springveldt said:



			No Counter Strike makes this list null and invalid. 

Click to expand...

Controversially, again personal opinion, a long time ago I decided I just don't enjoy Counter Strike all that much. I 100% respect its rightful influence in the landscape and I've played it for hundreds of hours! It's just not for me.


----------



## Swango1980 (Feb 17, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Most of the way through Horizon Zero Dawn on my PS5, what a game, right up there with The Last Of Us titles. Definitely going to get the new Horizon when it’s released.
Anyone else gaming at the minute?
		
Click to expand...

That was excellent when I played it. When  I've finished all the PS4 games I have and not yet played, I'll buy the PS5 and the latest Horizon Zero will probably be my 1st purchase (maybe the PS5 will be available by then)

Currently working my way through the Yakuza series and spin offs (on Yakuza 5 now). Then it is Ghost of Tsushima, Assassins Creed Black Flag and several others. I guess my top games on PS4 were:

Fallout series, Assassins Creed Origin, Odyssey and Valhalla The Last of Us 1 and 2, Spiderman, Horizon Zero Dawn and Metal Gear Solid 5


----------



## GB72 (Feb 17, 2022)

Never been a fan of Metal Gear Solid games. Long and confusing cut scenes put me off, the mechanics are great but the experience overall, not so. 

You should enjoy Black Flag, best assasins creed since 2 (not including the more recent ones). 

Ghost of Tsushima is basically assassins creed, ancient Japan but so much better.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 17, 2022)

Have decided over the next couple years or so to try and set up a gaming room on the sly..

When the twins move into their bigger room (old master) their nursery will become a spare room for storage and I've said I want a desk in there for the kids to "study" when their older 

I reckon get a gaming pc in there and make it a cheeky gaming room lol


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 24, 2022)

Finally nabbed a PS5 via a stock alert today, shame it won't be here in time for Elden Ring tomorrow but looking forward to it.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 24, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			Finally nabbed a PS5 via a stock alert today, shame it won't be here in time for Elden Ring tomorrow but looking forward to it.
		
Click to expand...

The built in Astro game is an absolute delight. Also, if you missed any of the biger Sony PS4 titles last generation (I missed most of them) then it is would signing up for Playstation Plus as the PS5 collection comes with it and has updated God of War, Days Gone, Last of Us etc on it. 

I am in a quandry now, wife away this weekend and so an ideal time to buy a new game to crack on with. Do I gor Elden Ring or Horizon Forbidden West. Think it may be the latter as I have Demon Souls on PS5 and., whilst i enjoy it, I feel it needs a good few hours at a time focusing on it and I suspect Elden Ring will be similar in that regard and it is rare that I get more than hour or so at a time. 

Still, God of Way finished (not going to platinum it as too many trophies need me to collect hidden trinkets etc) so on to something new a the weekend.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 24, 2022)

Springveldt said:



			I know the feeling, totally rage inducing. I've got a collection of PS4 controllers in different states of disrepair due to the game. That was one of the reasons I stopped as well. I usually don't start playing till wife and kids are in bed and I can be up till the early hours trying to complete an objective, get weekend league games completed etc.

When I didn't get 20, I was still logging into the EA forums, checking Futbin, watching Twitch etc. It was genuinely difficult not to buy 20, must have taken 3 or 4 months before the urge to play the game disappeared. I probably should never have bought 21 as I know it's going to be difficult to kick the habit again when the time comes.
		
Click to expand...

I fired up Fifa 17 again the other day, and had a look at the online seasons. It said there were only around 50 people online, but I managed to get quite a few match-ups! The good thing is all the try-hard people will have moved on to the newer games, so I had some good games and it was a real mix of opponents. Some games I won 6-1 others lost 4-1. Did quite well with Juve, Higuain and Dybala were a beast front two on that game.


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 24, 2022)

GB72 said:



			The built in Astro game is an absolute delight. Also, if you missed any of the biger Sony PS4 titles last generation (I missed most of them) then it is would signing up for Playstation Plus as the PS5 collection comes with it and has updated God of War, Days Gone, Last of Us etc on it.

I am in a quandry now, wife away this weekend and so an ideal time to buy a new game to crack on with. Do I gor Elden Ring or Horizon Forbidden West. Think it may be the latter as I have Demon Souls on PS5 and., whilst i enjoy it, I feel it needs a good few hours at a time focusing on it and I suspect Elden Ring will be similar in that regard and it is rare that I get more than hour or so at a time.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I've played all the PS4 titles that they've brought to PS5 so far. I've also got Horizon Forbidden West coming with Elden Ring. No idea how I'm going to find the time to do either of them justice.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 24, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			Yeah I've played all the PS4 titles that they've brought to PS5 so far. I've also got Horizon Forbidden West coming with Elden Ring. No idea how I'm going to find the time to do either of them justice.
		
Click to expand...

I am guessning both are a good 40 plus hours plus


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 24, 2022)

I am sooooo weak 😂


----------



## VVega (Feb 24, 2022)

Has anyone seen/played this? Looks like Elite of the future 

“Star Citizen just absolutely blew me away...”






Buying a thousand medpens is classic 😂


----------



## GB72 (Feb 24, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			I am sooooo weak 😂
View attachment 41417

Click to expand...

So am I, ordered today.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 24, 2022)

GB72 said:



			So am I, ordered today.
		
Click to expand...

Did you go PS4 with the free upgrade? I only got the PS5 disc as someone was selling it locally brand new and still wrapped for the same price as the PS4 disc in shops.
Had maybe half an hour on it earlier, my lord it looks soooo good, I spent most of the time just panning around with the camera 😆


----------



## GB72 (Feb 24, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Did you go PS4 with the free upgrade? I only got the PS5 disc as someone was selling it locally brand new and still wrapped for the same price as the PS4 disc in shops.
Had maybe half an hour on it earlier, my lord it looks soooo good, I spent most of the time just panning around with the camera 😆
		
Click to expand...

Went for the ps5 one for the smaller install. Don't mind for the extra tenner as had enough points at Game to cover the cost. May get a better trade in for it as well when that is finished and I decide to brave elden ring


----------



## Springveldt (Feb 25, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			I am sooooo weak 😂
View attachment 41417

Click to expand...

I’ve never played the first one but people rave about it. Might pick it up the next time it’s on sale in the store. I went for the Digital PS5 since I don’t play a lot of games really and didn’t  think it was worth the extra £100 for the disc.


----------



## BrianM (Feb 25, 2022)

Anyone have Occulous Quest 2’s and recommend any games…..


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Feb 25, 2022)

Flight simulator guy here.
From way back, but recently I confined myself to Microsoft flight simulator , civilian planes. Favourites are Comets and Tridents.
Got full real scenery for England/Wales. Can identify my house and all the bunkers on my golf course.
Very recently returned to Falcon 4 - flying the F-16. 'Twas a bit hard learning all the weapon systems again and surviving sorties, but damn good fun.
Keeps the grey matter going..


----------



## Mark1751 (Feb 27, 2022)

Been looking at getting HFW and Elden Rings but just don’t have the time to invest in 40+ hour games, always seem to end up on Warzone as it quick and easy to get a game and no issues if I need to finish quickly.


----------



## Midnight (Feb 27, 2022)

Morning all,

Couple of questions:
1.I have PS5, not played HFW before, is it worth buying the first one and playing that. Only just played the last of us, that's how far behind I am.

2. My son has x box, how dies the subscription thing work, he has been paying his £50 a year, does that get him a  couple of  free games a month like PlayStation or does he have to pay extra, to have access to them?

Cheers

Midnight...


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 27, 2022)

Midnight said:



			Morning all,

Couple of questions:
1.I have PS5, not played HFW before, is it worth buying the first one and playing that. Only just played the last of us, that's how far behind I am.

2. My son has x box, how dies the subscription thing work, he has been paying his £50 a year, does that get him a  couple of  free games a month like PlayStation or does he have to pay extra, to have access to them?

Cheers

Midnight...
		
Click to expand...

I think on point 2 the £50 a year gets you access to the online storage however for £8 a month think it is you get game pass which you can have access to lots of games all the time 

Or for £12 a month (what I pay) you get access to it on Xbox and pc which is great 

Don't know about ps5 sorry


----------



## Midnight (Feb 27, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			I think on point 2 the £50 a year gets you access to the online storage however for £8 a month think it is you get game pass which you can have access to lots of games all the time 

Or for £12 a month (what I pay) you get access to it on Xbox and pc which is great 

Don't know about ps5 sorry
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that mate, I take it you have to do the £50 a year.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 27, 2022)

Midnight said:



			Thanks for that mate, I take it you have to do the £50 a year.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry I should have added the £8 or 12 package Includes the £50 one so you get the live features PLUS the access to game pass


----------



## GB72 (Feb 27, 2022)

Midnight said:



			Thanks for that mate, I take it you have to do the £50 a year.
		
Click to expand...

Gamepass is so worth it. Get access to loads of games plus every new Microsoft release is available on it day one. Basically for the cost of 2 new games a year you get every new Microsoft game.

I have just installed HFW. Not played the first one, just watched a plot catch up video on YouTube and about to get started. 

Anyone with a playstation, if I have not said so before, get ghost of Tsushima, such a good game


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 27, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Gamepass is so worth it. Get access to loads of games plus every new Microsoft release is available on it day one. Basically for the cost of 2 new games a year you get every new Microsoft game.

I have just installed HFW. Not played the first one, just watched a plot catch up video on YouTube and about to get started.

Anyone with a playstation, if I have not said so before, get ghost of Tsushima, such a good game
		
Click to expand...

Not to mention Microsoft lot set to buy Activision so possible all the call of duties going onto it 

I have for both so have Ultimate, but I rarely console. The gaming laptop gets more usage


----------



## Midnight (Feb 27, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Not to mention Microsoft lot set to buy Activision so possible all the call of duties going onto it 

I have for both so have Ultimate, but I rarely console. The gaming laptop gets more usage
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully last question,

His subscription is up soon, so if I buy the ultimate game pass one (think it's 63 for 12 months) would that be all he needs?


----------



## Midnight (Feb 27, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Gamepass is so worth it. Get access to loads of games plus every new Microsoft release is available on it day one. Basically for the cost of 2 new games a year you get every new Microsoft game.

I have just installed HFW. Not played the first one, just watched a plot catch up video on YouTube and about to get started. 

Anyone with a playstation, if I have not said so before, get ghost of Tsushima, such a good game
		
Click to expand...

Ghost of Tsushima is fantastic 👍🏾


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 27, 2022)

Midnight said:



			Hopefully last question,

His subscription is up soon, so if I buy the ultimate game pass one (think it's 63 for 12 months) would that be all he needs?
		
Click to expand...

I believe so, however I didnt release you could buy for 12 months i thought was only 6 month deals


----------



## Midnight (Feb 27, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			I believe so, however I didnt release you could buy for 12 months i thought was only 6 month deals
		
Click to expand...

Just seen it on CD keys, I will have another read to make sure. Thanks for helping a thicko mate 👍🏾👍🏾👍🏾


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 27, 2022)

Midnight said:



			Just seen it on CD keys, I will have another read to make sure. Thanks for helping a thicko mate 👍🏾👍🏾👍🏾
		
Click to expand...

CD keys is excellent however check the regions! it might not be UK


----------



## Midnight (Feb 27, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			CD keys is excellent however check the regions! it might not be UK
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that, you were right 👍🏾👍🏾👍🏾


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 27, 2022)

Midnight said:



			Thanks for that, you were right 👍🏾👍🏾👍🏾
		
Click to expand...

I only know this because i get my hopes up EVERYTIME i see it


----------



## GB72 (Feb 28, 2022)

Made the mistake of starting another game whilst waiting for HFW to arrive and install. Now have to finish the PS4 reboot fo Ratchett and Clank before I move on. To be fair, it has been nice to play something quick and simply after having been through a number of large, open world titles. Does make you realise what a wasted opportunity A Rift Appart was. Updated graphics and a bit more open world but the rift mechanic does very little and so gameplay is pretty much the same. In fact I think I prefer the tighter maps of the older game.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 28, 2022)

Midnight said:



			Morning all,

Couple of questions:
1.I have PS5, not played HFW before, is it worth buying the first one and playing that. Only just played the last of us, that's how far behind I am.
		
Click to expand...

Yes definitely, I think it's only around a fiver in the PS store now, best money I've spent in a long time. If you're thinking of buying HFW then the first one will...
A) Get you in tow with the story.
B) Get you used to the mechanics of the game, fighting, gathering etc. HFW is slightly more advanced with fight combos and other additions.
C) You will absolutely love it.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 28, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Yes definitely, I think it's only around a fiver in the PS store now, best money I've spent in a long time. If you're thinking of buying HFW then the first one will...
A) Get you in tow with the story.
B) Get you used to the mechanics of the game, fighting, gathering etc. HFW is slightly more advanced with fight combos and other additions.
C) You will absolutely love it.
		
Click to expand...

The only reason I did not buy it was that it would be another 30 hour plus open world game to get through before starting on HFW. May well go back to it once I have started and then finished HFW (then again I really do need to sit down and focus on Demon Souls soon).


----------



## Bazzatron (Feb 28, 2022)

Gran Turismo 7 this Friday 👏🏾


----------



## Sats (Feb 28, 2022)

Fifa as always and Mass effect since EA remastered the trilogy.


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 2, 2022)

Cracking reviews for Gran Turismo, can't wait for Friday.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 2, 2022)

Bazzatron said:



			Cracking reviews for Gran Turismo, can't wait for Friday.
		
Click to expand...

Going to have to hold back on that one as still have to finsih off Forza Horizon on the series X as well as have a go at Halo Infinite and play Horizon Forbidden West.


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 2, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Going to have to hold back on that one as still have to finsih off Forza Horizon on the series X as well as have a go at Halo Infinite and play Horizon Forbidden West.
		
Click to expand...

I haven't bought anything for a while knowing I'd want to sink time into this, by the time I've played it to death in-between the kids kicking me off it, the other games I want to play will be reduced.


----------



## SaintHacker (Mar 2, 2022)

Jamesbrown said:



			Most I do now is pretend I’m an ATC and direct flight or ground traffic.
		
Click to expand...

Vatsim?


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 2, 2022)

Bazzatron said:



			Cracking reviews for Gran Turismo, can't wait for Friday.
		
Click to expand...

Got my wheel all set up and ready but I’m going to be busy with HFW for the next month or two I imagine. It’s the next game I’ll be buying though 👌


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 2, 2022)

Just starting HFW on PS5, all settings on easy.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 2, 2022)

pauldj42 said:



			Just starting HFW on PS5, all settings on easy.

Click to expand...

Get it on medium you big wuss 😂


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 3, 2022)

How we getting on with Elden Ring?

I'm 5 hours in. I've got no idea where I am, what I'm doing, where to go, or how to get good.

I've killed one boss and have a horse though


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 3, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Get it on medium you big wuss 😂
		
Click to expand...

Struggling on easy!!😂😂


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 3, 2022)

pauldj42 said:



			Struggling on easy!!😂😂
		
Click to expand...

🤣
Did you play Horizon Zero Dawn? I’ve only just finished that one and I’m finding HFW quite easy on medium. A mate suggested playing it on hard but I’ve not succumbed yet 😂


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 4, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			🤣
Did you play Horizon Zero Dawn? I’ve only just finished that one and I’m finding HFW quite easy on medium. A mate suggested playing it on hard but I’ve not succumbed yet 😂
		
Click to expand...

PS5 is my first console, only other game I have is the Golf one.😬


----------



## GB72 (Mar 4, 2022)

Having finished a quick run through Ratchett and Clank in the PS5 Collection (old PS4 game not the new PS5 one) I have finally started Horizon Forbidden West. Planned to just get through the intro last night and ended up playing for about an hour. Decent so far. Playing on MEDIUM


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 4, 2022)

GB72 said:



			I have finally started Horizon Forbidden West. Planned to just get through the intro last night and ended up playing for about an hour. Decent so far. Playing on MEDIUM

Click to expand...

Same as me, it's very pretty, but I can't see anything taking me away from Elden Ring for a while now. 

Might pick up GT7 at the weekend for the sake of it and put it on the pile of shame.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 4, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			Same as me, it's very pretty, but I can't see anything taking me away from Elden Ring for a while now.

Might pick up GT7 at the weekend for the sake of it and put it on the pile of shame.
		
Click to expand...

Elden Ring is going to need to wait, Got Horizon to finish then may finally pluck up the courage to have a go at PS5 Demon Souls. Then I really need to have a try at Halo Infinite on the Series X. May try GT7 but more of an arcade racing fan and still need to finish off Forza Horizon 5.


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 7, 2022)

I've played so much GT7 this weekend I add every car I see outside on my mental 'to buy' list.


----------



## Maxxx17 (Mar 10, 2022)

The only game I played on a PC is Minecraft and that's only on Minecraft Parkour Servers I probably just because of these servers and downloaded. Saw just a walkthrough with parkour and I was so amused by it that I wanted to try it myself. Are there players of the game?


----------



## Reemul (Mar 10, 2022)

Picked up Gran Turismo 7 for my son on the PS5 and it's very awesome, just like GT2 back in the day. Graphically superb. I'm jealous sat here in my games room listening to him play it in his room, oh to have 2 PS5's.

Saying that I did buy a 35" Ultrawide Monitor that totally rocks this weekend gone, even the wife is impressed and that is never easy when it comes to gaming


----------



## Reemul (Mar 13, 2022)

So i borrowed my sons old PS4 and picked up a copy of GT7 for the PS4 and it's very good. loading times are better than the GTS but obviously a lot slower, graphics look decent and the handling and performance is excellent. Definitely recommend it.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 22, 2022)

Completed the main story in HFW and all the side quests, just got some bandit camps to clean out and that’s me done. Got to say, visually it is an absolutely stunning game 😎
Got GT7 on order so the steering wheel I bought back in November will finally be getting some serious use 😂


----------



## GB72 (Mar 22, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Completed the main story in HFW and all the side quests, just got some bandit camps to clean out and that’s me done. Got to say, visually it is an absolutely stunning game 😎
Got GT7 on order so the steering wheel I bought back in November will finally be getting some serious use 😂
		
Click to expand...

I am about 60% of the way through. Doing a lot of side stuff as I go as trying to stay well above the recommened level for each mission. Seems a reasonable effort to platinum this one so will give it a go.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 22, 2022)

GB72 said:



			I am about 60% of the way through. Doing a lot of side stuff as I go as trying to stay well above the recommened level for each mission. Seems a reasonable effort to platinum this one so will give it a go.
		
Click to expand...

Think I'm about 72% but there's no way I'm going for platinum,  I've already invested about 90 hours into this game 😳


----------



## GB72 (Mar 22, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Think I'm about 72% but there's no way I'm going for platinum,  I've already invested about 90 hours into this game 😳
		
Click to expand...

As I have been sweeping up missions, scanning everything etc as I go it should not be too hard. Seems to have taken a sensible approach like Ghost of Tsushima where you only need a certain amount of the collectables. Do not think that there will be much to clear up after as I am at level 35 already and only got 2 of the 3 Gaea sub routines. Only finished the underwater one last night so now need to go back to all the sunken caverns on my map, though may hold back until I have the third subroutine as assume that will give me something to get rid of vines as both the others gave me essential tools.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 22, 2022)

GB72 said:



			As I have been sweeping up missions, scanning everything etc as I go it should not be too hard. Seems to have taken a sensible approach like Ghost of Tsushima where you only need a certain amount of the collectables. Do not think that there will be much to clear up after as I am at level 35 already and only got 2 of the 3 Gaea sub routines. Only finished the underwater one last night so now need to go back to all the sunken caverns on my map, though may hold back until I have the third subroutine as assume that will give me something to get rid of vines as both the others gave me essential tools.
		
Click to expand...

Aah the vines 🤐 Have you noticed a glitch where certain items (firegleam etc) stay on the map despite it being completed? A bit annoying going to some icons only to discover you've already done it.
I want to complete all the skills trees, almost there with that.


----------



## VVega (Mar 25, 2022)

Encouraged by the thread, decided to give Warzone a go. The Rebirth mode is very forgiving - if your squad is any good you keep respawning 

Got my first ever #1 today - thanks to the random (but good) teammates - a great feeling


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 29, 2022)

Phew, just got my platinum trophy on HFW, what a journey, sad to see it end 😢


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 29, 2022)

Heavily into the Arkham series since getting my gaming laptop 

Picked them all up for about £12 

Asylum, city done
Not 100% just story. I'll go back to them after I've done all the games 

Origins now. Mid way. Very underated game imo 

Knight last. Not looking forward to it as much as I had that on PS4 and got stuck on the tank mission and ended up leaving it and never got back to it (kids) well maybe I am looking forward at finally getting past it


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 30, 2022)

My wife's birthday last week and I noticed a new game was being released on her birthday - Tiny Tina's Wonderlands - so I bought it for her! (For us.) It's a following up to the Borderlands series, which we loved playing, so I hope it lives up to BL3. Haven't tried it yet, but the gameplay is meant to be much the same but with some added fantasy elements.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 30, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Phew, just got my platinum trophy on HFW, what a journey, sad to see it end 😢
		
Click to expand...

I am still working through it. Reckon I have maybe 3 main missions left then a few side missions to clear up and need to do the arena, pits etc to get my platinum. Guessing maybe another week or so. Already at level 46 so should hit the 50 cap easily enough.


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 30, 2022)

100 hours clocked in Elden Ring. Just at the final boss now and feeling very weird about it all. Dilemma of wanting it to end vs. not wanting it to end. 

What an absolute masterpiece it is though. Riddled with annoyances but an amazing piece of work, I don't know how they do it.  Definitely not a game for everyone though as it's almost completely impenetrable without extensive use of the wiki - a real evolution of the souls games by From Software. It will be a game against which many others are compared for many years to come.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 30, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			100 hours clocked in Elden Ring. Just at the final boss now and feeling very weird about it all. Dilemma of wanting it to end vs. not wanting it to end.

What an absolute masterpiece it is though. Riddled with annoyances but an amazing piece of work, I don't know how they do it.  Definitely not a game for everyone though as it's almost completely impenetrable without extensive use of the wiki - a real evolution of the souls games by From Software. It will be a game against which many others are compared for many years to come.
		
Click to expand...

Once I have finished Horzon Forbidden West I have Demon Souls on PS5 taunting me to take it on.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 30, 2022)

GB72 said:



			I am still working through it. Reckon I have maybe 3 main missions left then a few side missions to clear up and need to do the arena, pits etc to get my platinum. Guessing maybe another week or so. Already at level 46 so should hit the 50 cap easily enough.
		
Click to expand...

Only thing I haven’t done is fully fill the skills trees but I’m scratching around for skill points now so I’ll just leave it.
Had a couple of hours on GT7 last night, tremendous stuff.


----------



## Scoobiesnax (Mar 31, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Phew, just got my platinum trophy on HFW, what a journey, sad to see it end 😢
		
Click to expand...

Still on HZD as it went on sale before HFW came out.  Loving it and nearly finished the Frozen wilds expansion.  Once I do that, I may just go straight onto HFW, or I might try and get platinum; not sure.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 31, 2022)

Scoobiesnax said:



			Still on HZD as it went on sale before HFW came out.  Loving it and nearly finished the Frozen wilds expansion.  Once I do that, I may just go straight onto HFW, or I might try and get platinum; not sure.
		
Click to expand...

I was the same, completed HZD but didn’t bother with platinum, I may download it again and go for it 🤔


----------



## GB72 (Apr 3, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Phew, just got my platinum trophy on HFW, what a journey, sad to see it end 😢
		
Click to expand...

Just finished with Platinum as well. Only issue for me is that I did so much of the side stuff early that I was pretty overpowered by the end. Just need to work out what to start on next. Do I go back to Demon Souls, try Elden Ring, pick up Days gone again or find something less epic.


----------



## Newtonuti (Apr 4, 2022)

Currently ATTEMPTING to play my way through Elden Ring. Don't think I've successfully killed a single boss yet!


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 4, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Just finished with Platinum as well. Only issue for me is that I did so much of the side stuff early that I was pretty overpowered by the end. Just need to work out what to start on next. Do I go back to Demon Souls, try Elden Ring, pick up Days gone again or find something less epic.
		
Click to expand...

I was the same, got most of the very good weapons and smashed all the bosses first go, even cauldron animals were very easy to beat.
I loved Days Gone, some of those clearing missions were proper hard as nails.


----------



## GB72 (Apr 4, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			I was the same, got most of the very good weapons and smashed all the bosses first go, even cauldron animals were very easy to beat.
I loved Days Gone, some of those clearing missions were proper hard as nails.
		
Click to expand...

Hardest part for me was the Melee Pit. Just could not get the pause timing right. May go back and get the last of the relics and black boxes before I trade it in at the weekend.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 4, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Hardest part for me was the Melee Pit. Just could not get the pause timing right. May go back and get the last of the relics and black boxes before I trade it in at the weekend.
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha yes, the penultimate melee pit boss was brutally hard and for some bizarre reason a million times harder than the final melee pit boss 😂


----------



## Swango1980 (Apr 4, 2022)

I'm now on "Yakuza: Like a Dragon".


----------



## Scoobiesnax (Apr 11, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			I was the same, completed HZD but didn’t bother with platinum, I may download it again and go for it 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Just completed platinum this evening on HZD and then started on HFW but not far in yet.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 11, 2022)

Scoobiesnax said:



			Just completed platinum this evening on HZD and then started on HFW but not far in yet.
		
Click to expand...

I never got platinum on HZD, maybe that’s my next goal once I’m fed up with GT7 🤔
Btw, you’re in for one hell of a ride 👌


----------



## Beezerk (May 2, 2022)

Anyone else played GT7, if so how are you finding it?
I'm really disappointed in the lack of content, it's like a shell of a game with barely any decent single player content. 
Thinking about shifting it on already.


----------



## Old Colner (May 2, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Anyone else played GT7, if so how are you finding it?
I'm really disappointed in the lack of content, it's like a shell of a game with barely any decent single player content.
Thinking about shifting it on already.
		
Click to expand...

I have it and play it regular not massively though, probably will not buy another game till the darker nights of autumn. 
I am enjoying it, always do, I know what you mean though, Polyphony have history and I think like GT Sport they will add further content. 
I don’t know whether it’s just me but while on the licenses and cafe missions I got a feeling of deja vu, some of the tasks, especially the ones I struggled with were the exact same as in GT Sport.


----------



## VVega (May 2, 2022)

Been playing Warzone resurgence quite regularly since this thread made me do it 

Squads with randoms are such hit and miss but I love the format. Anyone fancy to squad up? I’m handicap 54 in that game though


----------



## Piece (May 2, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Anyone else played GT7, if so how are you finding it?
I'm really disappointed in the lack of content, it's like a shell of a game with barely any decent single player content.
Thinking about shifting it on already.
		
Click to expand...

I've just started it. I'm enjoying it so far. The only thing currently grating my gears is the overlay commentary from the "personal assistants" meaning hitting X many times to move things on. Early days so far...


----------



## Newtonuti (May 3, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Anyone else played GT7, if so how are you finding it?
I'm really disappointed in the lack of content, it's like a shell of a game with barely any decent single player content.
Thinking about shifting it on already.
		
Click to expand...

I gave up on it after a week. The single player races are basically time trials with car as obstacles. Bring back when you could qualify for a race, and actual standing starts! By the time you start the race, first place is half way round their first lap!


----------



## Beezerk (May 3, 2022)

Newtonuti said:



			I gave up on it after a week. The single player races are basically time trials with car as obstacles. Bring back when you could qualify for a race, and actual standing starts! By the time you start the race, first place is half way round their first lap!
		
Click to expand...

Having to wait a minute before you can start yourself is bizarre and naff. I get the idea but have the cars already out there if that’s what they want to do.


----------



## Bazzatron (May 4, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Having to wait a minute before you can start yourself is bizarre and naff. I get the idea but have the cars already out there if that’s what they want to do.
		
Click to expand...

It's to hide the woeful AI of the other cars. As soon as you pass one they're never seen again. Imagine if you all started on the grid at the same time. It would be a procession after the first couple of bends.


----------



## Bdill93 (May 4, 2022)

As of current, my best mate is on PC and im on xbox and so we are limited to a small number of games

Rumour has it that Fifa 23 will finally be cross platform compatible! Awesome news!

Just annoys me that the tech has been there for years, why not do this before?!


----------



## GB72 (May 4, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			As of current, my best mate is on PC and im on xbox and so we are limited to a small number of games

Rumour has it that Fifa 23 will finally be cross platform compatible! Awesome news!

Just annoys me that the tech has been there for years, why not do this before?!
		
Click to expand...

With a number of games (COD especially) console users did not want cross play with PC as it was easier to cheat on PC and there were more people doing it. Rumour has is that FIFA 22 may have some element of cross play when it is added to Gamepass and Playstation Plus next month.


----------



## Midnight (May 4, 2022)

GB72 said:



			With a number of games (COD especially) console users did not want cross play with PC as it was easier to cheat on PC and there were more people doing it. Rumour has is that FIFA 22 may have some element of cross play when it is added to Gamepass and Playstation Plus next month.
		
Click to expand...

Crossplay is available now on friendlies 👍🏾👍🏾


----------



## Beezerk (May 4, 2022)

Just downloading FIFA 22.
I’m absolutely hopeless at FIFA games 🙈


----------



## pauljames87 (May 4, 2022)

GB72 said:



			With a number of games (COD especially) console users did not want cross play with PC as it was easier to cheat on PC and there were more people doing it. Rumour has is that FIFA 22 may have some element of cross play when it is added to Gamepass and Playstation Plus next month.
		
Click to expand...

Not just cheat.. gamers have advantage on pc

Mouse and keyboard is quicker than controller in shooters


----------



## Beezerk (May 4, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Not just cheat.. gamers have advantage on pc

Mouse and keyboard is quicker than controller in shooters
		
Click to expand...

This is exactly why I turn off cross play if I’m playing COD or Warzone. Some of the quick scoping done by pc players is insane and you can’t compete against it. 
Then you watch the kill cam and you think hmmmm hang on 🤔


----------



## Reemul (May 4, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			This is exactly why I turn off cross play if I’m playing COD or Warzone. Some of the quick scoping done by pc players is insane and you can’t compete against it.
Then you watch the kill cam and you think hmmmm hang on 🤔
		
Click to expand...

I have to disagree with this, been playing a lot of CoD both Warzone, Vanguard and Cold Wars (Prestige 9 level 240) and the Console owners are tough to beat with aim support emans they are nailed on almost immediately. I do a lot better just playing against PC players, for console players once the aim is locked on they kill, on pc as I crap my pants leaping around the mouse quaking I lose aim, something that does not seem to happen on the consoles. Now if you talk about the top 1% maybe the pc thing is true but no longer is that gap there, tech has changed it massively. I am just too old to learn a new control system.


----------



## Springveldt (May 5, 2022)

Currently working my way through the DLC for Spider-Man on the PS5. Brilliant game and I might just get the Platinum trophy for it, something I've never done on PS. Back in my Xbox days I would 100% games regularly, things like COD4, the Arkham series, Bioshock, Fallout etc but I've not really played many games on the PS apart from FIFA.

Think I'm over my FIFA addiction for this year, only played it for 1 night in the last month. Games just a complete mess and not worth the time.

Going to finish the last 2 DLC for Spider-Man then I might play Hitman, Shadow of the Tomb Raider or God of War next. I might go back and Platinum Arkham Knight as well but there are so many riddler trophies to get I'm not sure I can be bothered.


----------



## Springveldt (May 5, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Just downloading FIFA 22.
I’m absolutely hopeless at FIFA games 🙈
		
Click to expand...

Don't let FUT get it's hooks into you, avoid it like the plague.


----------



## Beezerk (May 5, 2022)

Springveldt said:



			Don't let FUT get it's hooks into you, avoid it like the plague. 

Click to expand...

🤣
I quite fancy the management bit as long as it isn't too in depth.


----------



## GB72 (May 5, 2022)

Springveldt said:



			Currently working my way through the DLC for Spider-Man on the PS5. Brilliant game and I might just get the Platinum trophy for it, something I've never done on PS. Back in my Xbox days I would 100% games regularly, things like COD4, the Arkham series, Bioshock, Fallout etc but I've not really played many games on the PS apart from FIFA.

Think I'm over my FIFA addiction for this year, only played it for 1 night in the last month. Games just a complete mess and not worth the time.

Going to finish the last 2 DLC for Spider-Man then I might play Hitman, Shadow of the Tomb Raider or God of War next. I might go back and Platinum Arkham Knight as well but there are so many riddler trophies to get I'm not sure I can be bothered.
		
Click to expand...

I am the other way around, rarely got the full 1000 points on my xbox games but have not got platinum tropies on 4 PS5 games since December. Loved the original Spiderman and belive that the updated version, DLC and Miles Morales games will all be on the new version of PS Plus next month. If not I will buy them. 
Having played a lot of heavy games recently, currently just messing about on Lego Star Ways Skywalker Saga.


----------



## Springveldt (May 5, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			🤣
I quite fancy the management bit as long as it isn't too in depth.
		
Click to expand...

Not in depth at all just very, very addictive. The fact you can buy cards from the transfer market that let's you build your teams seems great but then you realise some of those cards would cost you thousands of real life cash in fifa points, it's a bit of an eye opener. Then EA give you rewards for playing at the same time every week always dangling that carrot in front of you. You end up feeling like the rat in the Skinner box just pulling the lever every week hoping that EA give you some luck.

As much as I'm slagging it off I end up playing it for hundreds of hours every year, think my PS report thing said I had 800 hours in FIFA last year. That's not even accounting the time spent on the web app or other sites like FutBin looking at card prices etc.


----------



## GB72 (May 5, 2022)

Springveldt said:



			Not in depth at all just very, very addictive. The fact you can buy cards from the transfer market that let's you build your teams seems great but then you realise some of those cards would cost you thousands of real life cash in fifa points, it's a bit of an eye opener. Then EA give you rewards for playing at the same time every week always dangling that carrot in front of you. You end up feeling like the rat in the Skinner box just pulling the lever every week hoping that EA give you some luck.

As much as I'm slagging it off I end up playing it for hundreds of hours every year, think my PS report thing said I had 800 hours in FIFA last year. That's not even accounting the time spent on the web app or other sites like FutBin looking at card prices etc.
		
Click to expand...

I had a copy of FIFA with my PS5 and have never played it. Only keep is as a mate of mine's kid likes it and plays on it when his parents come round for a beer.


----------



## Beezerk (May 24, 2022)

Just seen the trailer for the new MW 2, roll on October 💪
I bought MW last week because I loved it so much on the Xbox during lockdown, it’s like meeting an old friend.


----------



## GB72 (May 25, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Just seen the trailer for the new MW 2, roll on October 💪
I bought MW last week because I loved it so much on the Xbox during lockdown, it’s like meeting an old friend.
		
Click to expand...

I am holding fire on new games for the time being. The middle tier of PS Plus when available next month has at least half a dozen titles that are on my list to play plus whatever comes out on gamepass.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 1, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Just downloading FIFA 22.
I’m absolutely hopeless at FIFA games 🙈
		
Click to expand...

I couldn't believe it but I logged on the other day and saw Fifa 22 is now free with PlayStation Plus! I've not had a Fifa game since Fifa 19 was awful, but for free I couldn't resist downloading it (unfortunately). Only done one or two friendlies against the computer as it hadn't finished installing. Dribbling was nice and smooth but almost too easy, I imagine I'd have nightmare going back online now with people running rings around me. Quite easy to finish chances as well, I managed to score a rabona with Neymar, a couple of backheels and also a dink over the keeper with Firmino. Once again, all well and good against the computer but when people are doing it against you online.... I might stick with career mode! Ultimate Team would be a waste of time anyway as everyone will have 96-rated teams while I'd be hamming it up with the likes of Callum Wilson and Joe Gomez.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 1, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I couldn't believe it but I logged on the other day and saw Fifa 22 is now free with PlayStation Plus! I've not had a Fifa game since Fifa 19 was awful, but for free I couldn't resist downloading it (unfortunately). Only done one or two friendlies against the computer as it hadn't finished installing. Dribbling was nice and smooth but almost too easy, I imagine I'd have nightmare going back online now with people running rings around me. Quite easy to finish chances as well, I managed to score a rabona with Neymar, a couple of backheels and also a dink over the keeper with Firmino. Once again, all well and good against the computer but when people are doing it against you online.... I might stick with career mode! Ultimate Team would be a waste of time anyway as everyone will have 96-rated teams while I'd be hamming it up with the likes of Callum Wilson and Joe Gomez. 

Click to expand...

I’ve got no idea how to do rabonas or backheels however in career mode I’ve taken the Super Owls from L1 to the Championship in my first year, that was along with cup treble, League Cup, FA Cup and Papa Johns 😂
It’s very easy even for a noob like me, I tend to get to 4-0 or 5-0 up then just go to “jump to result”.


----------



## Swango1980 (Jun 1, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I couldn't believe it but I logged on the other day and saw Fifa 22 is now free with PlayStation Plus! I've not had a Fifa game since Fifa 19 was awful, but for free I couldn't resist downloading it (unfortunately). Only done one or two friendlies against the computer as it hadn't finished installing. Dribbling was nice and smooth but almost too easy, I imagine I'd have nightmare going back online now with people running rings around me. Quite easy to finish chances as well, I managed to score a rabona with Neymar, a couple of backheels and also a dink over the keeper with Firmino. Once again, all well and good against the computer but when people are doing it against you online.... I might stick with career mode! Ultimate Team would be a waste of time anyway as everyone will have 96-rated teams while I'd be hamming it up with the likes of Callum Wilson and Joe Gomez. 

Click to expand...

I haven't played FIFA, or any football game in years (despite playing them all the time when I was younger). Years ago, I tried playing it online for the first time, absolutely hated it. I think most versions have "cheap" ways to score goals, and in this particular one it seemed to be hitting a through ball down the wing, winger runs onto it and diagonally straight to goal, and smashes it past keeper. Virtually every match I played, the opponents virtually all used this tactic without fail. It was so ridiculous, it put me off online play for life (and probably football games generally).

My last favourite footy game was Pro Evo, probably in the mid 2000's. I could play that for hours, and it was first game the movement of the ball seemed realistic.

Worst football game (taking into account computer capabilities of the time) was This Is Football. My mate had it. You couldn't just tap the ball in the net, even if you were a yard from the goal line in the middle of the goal. Every time you hit shoot, from wherever you were, the ball went into one of the top corners. Wise up.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 1, 2022)

Beezerk said:



*I’ve got no idea how to do rabonas or backheels* however in career mode I’ve taken the Super Owls from L1 to the Championship in my first year, that was along with cup treble, League Cup, FA Cup and Papa Johns 😂
It’s very easy even for a noob like me, I tend to get to 4-0 or 5-0 up then just go to “jump to result”.
		
Click to expand...

Well, you just hold L2 as you tap the shoot button basically. I guess the rabona is more likely if you're using a guy with 5* skills. I like a bit of Career Mode, but as I recall it's tough to set the difficulty setting exactly as I wanted. On semi-pro I win everything 5-0, on professional I would often fail to score, so I'd have to tune it in with those sliders they have in the pause menu. If they still have them now.



Swango1980 said:



			I haven't played FIFA, or any football game in years (despite playing them all the time when I was younger). Years ago, I tried playing it online for the first time, absolutely hated it. I think most versions have "cheap" ways to score goals, and in this particular one it seemed to be hitting a through ball down the wing, winger runs onto it and diagonally straight to goal, and smashes it past keeper. Virtually every match I played, the opponents virtually all used this tactic without fail. It was so ridiculous, it put me off online play for life (and probably football games generally).

My last favourite footy game was Pro Evo, probably in the mid 2000's. I could play that for hours, and it was first game the movement of the ball seemed realistic.

Worst football game (taking into account computer capabilities of the time) was This Is Football. My mate had it. You couldn't just tap the ball in the net, even if you were a yard from the goal line in the middle of the goal. Every time you hit shoot, from wherever you were, the ball went into one of the top corners. Wise up.
		
Click to expand...

You are right, most editions of Fifa had one method of attack that was broken and everyone exploits it. Like, off the top of my head, Fifa 13 was finesse curlers into the top corner, Fifa 14 headers were overpowered so everyone was running teams with Mandzukic, Carroll or Crouch up front.   On other games it was chipped through ball to your pacey striker as the defenders didn't react. It's extremely rare in an online game that your opponent just wants a decent game of football, everyone wants to win by doing whatever it takes.


----------



## Swango1980 (Jun 1, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Well, you just hold L2 as you tap the shoot button basically. I guess the rabona is more likely if you're using a guy with 5* skills. I like a bit of Career Mode, but as I recall it's tough to set the difficulty setting exactly as I wanted. On semi-pro I win everything 5-0, on professional I would often fail to score, so I'd have to tune it in with those sliders they have in the pause menu. If they still have them now.


You are right, most editions of Fifa had one method of attack that was broken and everyone exploits it. Like, off the top of my head, Fifa 13 was finesse curlers into the top corner, Fifa 14 headers were overpowered so everyone was running teams with Mandzukic, Carroll or Crouch up front.   On other games it was chipped through ball to your pacey striker as the defenders didn't react. It's extremely rare in an online game that your opponent just wants a decent game of football, everyone wants to win by doing whatever it takes.
		
Click to expand...

Was it FIFA95 where you just stood in front of the keeper when he had ball in his hands. He went to kick the ball, straight into your chest, you controlled the ball and scored? Mind you, that would have been pre online gaming.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 1, 2022)

Swango1980 said:



			Was it FIFA95 where you just stood in front of the keeper when he had ball in his hands. He went to kick the ball, straight into your chest, you controlled the ball and scored? Mind you, that would have been pre online gaming.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure, my first one was Fifa 96! There was a sweet spot on that game, about 10 yards past the halfway line and out on the wing, a long diagonal strike would catch the goalie out and go in. Think Nayim v Seaman.   Best game was Road to World Cup 98 when they had the indoor 5-a-side games, and you could turn the referee strictness down to zero, get away with every deliberate foul! The last good game they made was Fifa 17, it was all downhill after that.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 1, 2022)

This year is going to be the last ever FIFA before a name change. FIFA wanted to charge EA in the region of a £billion for the licence when all it gives is the FIFA name and the World Cup. EA quite rightly told them to do one as they still have all the club and national team licences and all other tournaments.


----------



## Swango1980 (Jun 1, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Not sure, my first one was Fifa 96! There was a sweet spot on that game, about 10 yards past the halfway line and out on the wing, a long diagonal strike would catch the goalie out and go in. Think Nayim v Seaman.   Best game was Road to World Cup 98 when they had the indoor 5-a-side games, and you could turn the referee strictness down to zero, get away with every deliberate foul! The last good game they made was Fifa 17, it was all downhill after that.
		
Click to expand...

My first football game was Football Italia 90 on the Mega Drive. The view was from overhead, and best way to score was diagonal cross to edge of box, and attacker head it across goal. Tap ins were impossible, just could not be done.

I then had Ultimate Soccer on the Mega Drive, which was sort of overhead but behind play, rather than straight overhead. It had an Indoor feature. It was decent, as you only used one button to kick / head / tackle the ball, but the strength you touched it determined the strength. The cheat there was to hoof a big long ball, and the quickest way to catch it was to continually slide tackle after is (was quicker than just running). The downside was you accidentally caught an opponent every now and then and got a red card.

Had Sensible Soccer which was little small players and directly overhead view. They all sort of looked like the little fat Diego Maradona

FIFA sort of became a thing after that, and then Pro Evo.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 1, 2022)

Swango1980 said:



			My first football game was Football Italia 90 on the Mega Drive. The view was from overhead, and best way to score was diagonal cross to edge of box, and attacker head it across goal. Tap ins were impossible, just could not be done.

I then had Ultimate Soccer on the Mega Drive, which was sort of overhead but behind play, rather than straight overhead. It had an Indoor feature. It was decent, as you only used one button to kick / head / tackle the ball, but the strength you touched it determined the strength. The cheat there was to hoof a big long ball, and the quickest way to catch it was to continually slide tackle after is (was quicker than just running). The downside was you accidentally caught an opponent every now and then and got a red card.

Had Sensible Soccer which was little small players and directly overhead view. They all sort of looked like the little fat Diego Maradona

FIFA sort of became a thing after that, and then Pro Evo.
		
Click to expand...

My first console football game was the orignal FIFA Football on megadrive. That was a game changer. I preferred Pro EVo on the SNES (think it was called International Superstart Soccer originally) but the problem was and still is the licences. It is just not the same without the real clubs and players and that is why FIFA is such a success despite not always being the best game. Playing as the Manchester Reds etc with soundalike player names was just never the same.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 1, 2022)

GB72 said:



			This year is going to be the last ever FIFA before a name change. FIFA wanted to charge EA in the region of a £billion for the licence when all it gives is the FIFA name and the World Cup. EA quite rightly told them to do one as they still have all the club and national team licences and all other tournaments.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I heard about that. It's going to be called 'EA Sports FC' which is a pretty cack name if you ask me. 'EA Football 23' would have worked. 



Swango1980 said:



			My first football game was Football Italia 90 on the Mega Drive. The view was from overhead, and best way to score was diagonal cross to edge of box, and attacker head it across goal. Tap ins were impossible, just could not be done.

I then had Ultimate Soccer on the Mega Drive, which was sort of overhead but behind play, rather than straight overhead. It had an Indoor feature. It was decent, as you only used one button to kick / head / tackle the ball, but the strength you touched it determined the strength. The cheat there was to hoof a big long ball, and the quickest way to catch it was to continually slide tackle after is (was quicker than just running). The downside was you accidentally caught an opponent every now and then and got a red card.

Had Sensible Soccer which was little small players and directly overhead view. They all sort of looked like the little fat Diego Maradona

FIFA sort of became a thing after that, and then Pro Evo.
		
Click to expand...

Back on the Sega Master System we had a game called 'World Cup 93' I believe. Funny since there wasn't a world cup in 93 of course.   Christ, I've found a video of it! 



  Hahaha. So bad.

There was a game on the original Playstation called Red Card Soccer, where you encouraged to kick lumps out of your opponents to gain power-ups for your shots etc. Wouldn't be allowed nowadays!


----------



## Swango1980 (Jun 1, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah I heard about that. It's going to be called 'EA Sports FC' which is a pretty cack name if you ask me. 'EA Football 23' would have worked.


Back on the Sega Master System we had a game called 'World Cup 93' I believe. Funny since there wasn't a world cup in 93 of course.   Christ, I've found a video of it! 



  Hahaha. So bad.

There was a game on the original Playstation called Red Card Soccer, where you encouraged to kick lumps out of your opponents to gain power-ups for your shots etc. Wouldn't be allowed nowadays!
		
Click to expand...

I felt compelled to watch that video until the first goal was scored. Bloody 6 minutes and 29 seconds later, a goal was finally scored (very much against the run of play). Awful, but probably good in its day. The ball was massive.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 1, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah I heard about that. It's going to be called 'EA Sports FC' which is a pretty cack name if you ask me. 'EA Football 23' would have worked.


Back on the Sega Master System we had a game called 'World Cup 93' I believe. Funny since there wasn't a world cup in 93 of course.   Christ, I've found a video of it! 



  Hahaha. So bad.

There was a game on the original Playstation called Red Card Soccer, where you encouraged to kick lumps out of your opponents to gain power-ups for your shots etc. Wouldn't be allowed nowadays!
		
Click to expand...

They need to give the licences to pro Evo that always was the better game


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 1, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			They need to give the licences to pro Evo that always was the better game
		
Click to expand...

Mmm, not the last one I played (2020/21), that was pretty trash.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 23, 2022)

Just upgraded to the mid tier of playstation plus mainly for Returnal and Miles Morales on the PS5 as well as a few pS4 games I missed. Got a ton of downloading to do when I get home.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 23, 2022)

Yeah, I have 5 months of PS Plus left, it was  and extra £13 for Extra and £20 for Premium so it was a no brainier really. If Premium is rubbish I’ll just go with Extra come November.
Set 3 games away to download before I left for work this morning, I’m currently SSD hunting 😂


----------



## Piece (Jun 23, 2022)

I gave up on FIFA22 as on-line I was being whipped and couldn't get any higher that Div 8. Last year I was Div 3. All the teams I played in Div 8 were prime Barca v Aldershot 3rds.

I'm dipping in and out of GT7 currently.


----------



## tincup (Jun 24, 2022)

There was a game on the original Playstation called Red Card Soccer said:
			
		


https://www.amazon.co.uk/Midway-Games-Ltd-Card-Football/dp/B0000646Q8

One of the best football games to play with your mates
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 27, 2022)

Piece said:



			I gave up on FIFA22 as on-line I was being whipped and couldn't get any higher that Div 8. Last year I was Div 3. All the teams I played in Div 8 were prime Barca v Aldershot 3rds.

I'm dipping in and out of GT7 currently.
		
Click to expand...

I'm finding I'm better at Fifa 22 than I was at the last few I tried (19, 18). I've done a bit of seasons mode, think my record is something like 22-5-6 maybe? It's just so easy to score goals. Defending is a total lottery so I just play a 3-5-2 and try and outscore my opponents! Had some daft results, and to be fair, often you go 2-0 up early and the other guy just quits the game anyway. Think I'm up to division 6 or so. Sure it will get more difficult if I get to division 3 and above.

Even on career mode, I've been playing it on Professional - on the old games I'd struggle to score on Professional and occasionally drop to Semi-Pro. On this one though I'm winning 5-1, 6-1 etc. I will have to bump it up to whatever the next difficulty is. Not sure I ever went above Professional on any older game.


----------



## larmen (Jun 28, 2022)

It looks like the PS5 are now available on a regular basis and I might consider getting one.

Should I get disc or digital?

As for games, my last console was the Xbox. The original one. And a Wii.

I enjoyed Project  Gotham racing where you raced ‘regular’ cars around London, NY, Tokyo and San Francisco. Places I recognised (London & NY) which added to the enjoyment. I think GT 7 is the modern equivalent?
Not into Rally or F1.

I also enjoyed a tactical game where I had 4 or 5 special forces soldiers in a desert, can’t remember the name. There must be equivalent games out there which I could research?

FIFA and Madden are ‘a must’, I think.
I also want Red Dead Redemption 2 which is a ps4 game but should run?

Anything for a 5/6 year old which is worth considering? The games I would know are on different consoles (Mario; Sonic) if they still exist at all.
Nothing brutal. Not Minecraft.


Stuff I had and didn’t enjoy were Halo (is there a movie coming right now?), Max Payne. Aliens and fighting games are also not my cup of tea.

There’s mostly bundles at the moment so one of those games with aliens seems to be with it anyway. Also seen one with GT7 on top.

Do I need head phones? Not planning on streaming parties. 2nd controller? External HD drive?


That’s my ‘re - beginner’ questions for now. Late midlife crisis.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 29, 2022)

larmen said:



			It looks like the PS5 are now available on a regular basis and I might consider getting one.

Should I get disc or digital?

As for games, my last console was the Xbox. The original one. And a Wii.

I enjoyed Project  Gotham racing where you raced ‘regular’ cars around London, NY, Tokyo and San Francisco. Places I recognised (London & NY) which added to the enjoyment. I think GT 7 is the modern equivalent?
Not into Rally or F1.

I also enjoyed a tactical game where I had 4 or 5 special forces soldiers in a desert, can’t remember the name. There must be equivalent games out there which I could research?

FIFA and Madden are ‘a must’, I think.
I also want Red Dead Redemption 2 which is a ps4 game but should run?

Anything for a 5/6 year old which is worth considering? The games I would know are on different consoles (Mario; Sonic) if they still exist at all.
Nothing brutal. Not Minecraft.


Stuff I had and didn’t enjoy were Halo (is there a movie coming right now?), Max Payne. Aliens and fighting games are also not my cup of tea.

There’s mostly bundles at the moment so one of those games with aliens seems to be with it anyway. Also seen one with GT7 on top.

Do I need head phones? Not planning on streaming parties. 2nd controller? External HD drive?


That’s my ‘re - beginner’ questions for now. Late midlife crisis.
		
Click to expand...

If you sign up to a certain tier of Playstation plus (basically netflix for playstation) alot of what you are looking for is available to download including red dead redemption 2. 

The nearest to project gotham racing is actually the Forza Horizon series but that is xbox only so GT7 is probably your nearest option. 

I also remember the tactical game you mention but cannot recall the name. Not much like that these days but for all out, turn based tactics you cannot beat Xcom 2. 

Fifa 22 is available for download on playstation plus. 

I don't use headphones as I am far wnough away that the sound does not disturb the wife. I do have a second controller simply becuase they are rechargeable and so I have one in use and one on charge.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 5, 2022)

Just finished Miles Morales that I downloard from Playstation Plus with a Platinum. 

Had a go at Returnal but I am not sure that these games that send you back to the start each time are suited to me so that has gone to one side for the time being. 

Instead I am having a go at Horizon Zero Dawn as I had played and finished Forbidden West. Early days but part of me prefers it to the newer game. The simpler game mechanics work well and the early stages of the story seem better than the mid part told in the next game.


----------



## Swango1980 (Jul 5, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Just finished Miles Morales that I downloard from Playstation Plus with a Platinum.

Had a go at Returnal but I am not sure that these games that send you back to the start each time are suited to me so that has gone to one side for the time being.

Instead I am having a go at* Horizon Zero Dawn* as I had played and finished Forbidden West. Early days but part of me prefers it to the newer game. The simpler game mechanics work well and the early stages of the story seem better than the mid part told in the next game.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent game


----------



## larmen (Jul 13, 2022)

PS5 ordered. Bundle comes with GT7 & Horizon Forbidden West.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 13, 2022)

larmen said:



			PS5 ordered. Bundle comes with GT7 & Horizon Forbidden West.
		
Click to expand...

Get PS Plus extra and play Horizon Zero Dawn first, superb game and will lead nicely into HFW 👌


----------



## Midnight (Jul 13, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Get PS Plus extra and play Horizon Zero Dawn first, superb game and will lead nicely into HFW 👌
		
Click to expand...

How much is the ps plus extra mate? Is it worth it in your view


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 13, 2022)

Midnight said:



			How much is the ps plus extra mate? Is it worth it in your view
		
Click to expand...

I’m not sure of the figures for new customers, £6.99 a month for Essential and £8.99 for Extra rings a bell, my existing PS Plus is valid until November 2022 so it was £14 to upgrade to extra or £19 for Premium for the remainder of the contract, I opted for Premium but I think next time I’ll just go with Extra. Already downloaded a load of games that are still currently selling in shops (Returnal, Death Stranding etc) so got my moneys worth. I’ve read you can buy PS credit from online stores like Shop To, with the discount you get it’s almost the same to pay for Extra as it is Essential so a no brainier really.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 13, 2022)

Midnight said:



			How much is the ps plus extra mate? Is it worth it in your view
		
Click to expand...

It depends party on what you have played already. Some great PS4 games that I missed and Some top PS5 titles (Ghosts of Tsushima, Miles Morales, Returnal, Demon Souls) plus Ratchett and Clank coming soon. If you have played most of them then I cannot see much new being added over the next few months (hoping they add The Last of Us Part 2 as i never played that). Having completed Horizon Forbidden West, I am now playing the first one Zero Dawn. Much of it I prefer to the sequel but I miss the glider. 

Out of the PS5 ones, I have not been able to get into Returnal, guess the start from the beginning style of game is just not for me.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 13, 2022)

Thing I found annoying with Returnal is I kept getting lost and there’s no real clues (that I found) as to where you should be going. Shame as I enjoyed the 3 or 4 hours I played it.


----------



## Old Colner (Jul 13, 2022)

Midnight said:



			How much is the ps plus extra mate? Is it worth it in your view
		
Click to expand...

I don't really play many games and very rarely anything over the summer so see PS Plus as an added expense, I tend to buy games second hand that have been out a while, once I have had enough of them or completed them I resell them.


----------



## MACM85 (Jul 13, 2022)

Old Colner said:



			I don't really play many games and very rarely anything over the summer so see PS Plus as an added expense, I tend to buy games second hand that have been out a while, once I have had enough of them or completed them I resell them.
		
Click to expand...

One thing you'll have to watch for is that some of the newer games require PS plus to be able to use the online servers etc.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 13, 2022)

MACM85 said:



			One thing you'll have to watch for is that some of the newer games require PS plus to be able to use the online servers etc.
		
Click to expand...

Thought that all PS online games have required Playstation Plus for the last couple of generations, same with Xbox needing a base level subscription to play online.


----------



## MACM85 (Jul 13, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Thought that all PS online games have required Playstation Plus for the last couple of generations, same with Xbox needing a base level subscription to play online.
		
Click to expand...

Unless I am mistaken the chap I quoted is saying he doesn't want to pay for PS online as it is an extra expense? Which would mean some games might not work if there is no online membership.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 13, 2022)

MACM85 said:



			Unless I am mistaken the chap I quoted is saying he doesn't want to pay for PS online as it is an extra expense? Which would mean some games might not work if there is no online membership.
		
Click to expand...

Only slightly, PS Plus Extra (which was what was asked about)  is the upgraded tier (the middle tier of 3) that was recenly introdced. Tier 1 is the same price and same benefits as the currnet PS Plus, PS Plus Extra has that plus access to a downloadable library of some PS4 and PS5 games, PS Plus Premium is the same as Extra but you can also stream a library of PS 1, 2 and 3 games.


----------



## Old Colner (Jul 14, 2022)

MACM85 said:



			Unless I am mistaken the chap I quoted is saying he doesn't want to pay for PS online as it is an extra expense? Which would mean some games might not work if there is no online membership.
		
Click to expand...

I have never had anything not work, I did notice Deathloop and GT7 both logged into online severs and everything worked ok, 
I don‘t play any games online.


----------



## larmen (Jul 16, 2022)

Connected the PS5.
It’s now downloading stuff for GT7. Played a few rounds of the mini driving game, but waiting for the real game to be ready.
I need to figure out how to access forbidden horizon. I don’t think there is a disc in the box, and I don’t think it is pre installed.

Also need to figure out what the 3 levels of subscriptions are. Is the medium one the one with access to ‘all’ the games?

There is one weird jump and run game on there. I don’t think it’s my cup of tea.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 16, 2022)

larmen said:



			Connected the PS5.
It’s now downloading stuff for GT7. Played a few rounds of the mini driving game, but waiting for the real game to be ready.
I need to figure out how to access forbidden horizon. I don’t think there is a disc in the box, and I don’t think it is pre installed.

Also need to figure out what the 3 levels of subscriptions are. Is the medium one the one with access to ‘all’ the games?

There is one weird jump and run game on there. I don’t think it’s my cup of tea.
		
Click to expand...

With game bundles look for a code in the box, rarely have a physical copy of the game. Middle tier of of plus is what you want, about a year of good gaming in there, ghost of Tsushima is a personal favourite as are Spiderman and miles Morales


----------



## Midnight (Jul 26, 2022)

Thanks to everyone who told me about PS extra, so many games 👍🏿👍🏿
Just started Horizon Zero Dawn, wow I can see me wasting lots of time on it. 
Any tips for the game?


----------



## MACM85 (Jul 26, 2022)

Midnight said:



			Thanks to everyone who told me about PS extra, so many games 👍🏿👍🏿
Just started Horizon Zero Dawn, wow I can see me wasting lots of time on it.
Any tips for the game?
		
Click to expand...

Do the side missions and collect everything material wise you can. Then enjoy the game. Once you have done that game move onto Forbidden West.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 26, 2022)

Started Stray at the weekend, it’s only a short game but great fun being a cat. I’ll try and get platinum as I’ve heard it’s very easy to do.


----------



## MACM85 (Jul 26, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Started Stray at the weekend, it’s only a short game but great fun being a cat. I’ll try and get platinum as I’ve heard it’s very easy to do.
		
Click to expand...

What is it like? Was considering downloading it and giving it a go but not sure it is my cup of tea.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 26, 2022)

MACM85 said:



			What is it like? Was considering downloading it and giving it a go but not sure it is my cup of tea.
		
Click to expand...

It’s sort of a platform puzzle adventure game but you control a cat. Great story so far and the game mechanics are excellent, I’m loving it. Only takes roughly 6 hours to complete so it’s definitely worth a go.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 26, 2022)

Midnight said:



			Thanks to everyone who told me about PS extra, so many games 👍🏿👍🏿
Just started Horizon Zero Dawn, wow I can see me wasting lots of time on it. 
Any tips for the game?
		
Click to expand...

Be careful with weapons and armour upgrades, I generally only bought high level weapons (purple or orange iirc) as you need them later on in the game. I didn’t really bother with the tripcaster and other daft weapons like that, I found a few bows and the spike thrower were more than enough to take down most enemies. Doing stealth kills is the easiest way though, specially with the smaller more annoying machines. There’s a side mission for the best armour suit in the game, can’t remember it’s name but it self heals after a short while so it’s well worth getting. There’s also a cheese for the final boss which makes the final fight very easy, I’ll let you suss that one out 😂

*edit*
It’s the Shield Weaver armour, quite hard to get but well worth it.


----------



## Swango1980 (Jul 26, 2022)

Well, just played through the entire Yakuza Series (Yakuza 0, Yakuza Kiwami, Yakuza Kiwami 2, Yakuza 3, Yakuza 4, Yakuza 5, Yakuza 6: The Song of Life and Yakuza: Like a Dragon), the spin offs Judgement and Lost Judgement and a game following the same mechanics - Fist of the North Star:Lost Paradise.

It has been a lengthy journey getting through all those.

Now I've started my first game away from that franchise, Control. Seems decent so far.


----------



## MACM85 (Aug 15, 2022)

Decided over the weekend in 34 degree heat it would be a good time to gut the office and rebuild with something new


----------



## Newtonuti (Aug 17, 2022)

After pre-ordering, then hating Fallout 76 for so long, I've finally managed to get into it properly! I think it helps that a pal's started playing it at the same time as me.


----------



## Midnight (Sep 11, 2022)

Any more recommendations on ps extra? What's assassin creed series like? 
Looking for the next thing to get my teeth into after  Horizon 👍🏿👍🏿


----------



## Swango1980 (Sep 11, 2022)

Midnight said:



			Any more recommendations on ps extra? What's assassin creed series like? 
Looking for the next thing to get my teeth into after  Horizon 👍🏿👍🏿
		
Click to expand...

I'm playing Black Flag at moment. Not bad. But the later ones, Origins, Odyssey and Valhalla are excellent.

The maps are pretty massive, one Ancient  Egypt, another Ancient Greece and Valhalla centuries ago in England.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 11, 2022)

Can't wait for uncharted thief's legacy on pc

Completed both titles on PS4 back in day

Wish all uncharted would come to pc 

My fav ever game


----------



## GB72 (Sep 11, 2022)

Midnight said:



			Any more recommendations on ps extra? What's assassin creed series like? 
Looking for the next thing to get my teeth into after  Horizon 👍🏿👍🏿
		
Click to expand...

Nearly finished origins and really enjoyed it.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 11, 2022)

Just started Ghost of Tushima, seems pretty good so far, hopefully it will see me through until the new COD is released.


----------



## Reemul (Sep 11, 2022)

Midnight said:



			Any more recommendations on ps extra? What's assassin creed series like?
Looking for the next thing to get my teeth into after  Horizon 👍🏿👍🏿
		
Click to expand...

Loved AC Odyssey, my favorite by miles


----------



## Piece (Sep 13, 2022)

GT7. Burning hours trying to get the last gold licence - racing Porsche on a damp track at Spa....


----------



## VVega (Sep 20, 2022)

Thanks to this thread, I’ve gone into a wormhole called Warzone Rebirth Resurgence  Gone from a bot to a bot with Prestige 12 200sth level and teammates from Discord  

Just played MW2 beta, having skipped all COD since the Mw2019 

Looking forward to WZ2. Hope they keep Rebirth in. 

Is anyone still playing it/interested?


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 20, 2022)

incase I havent mentioned it 100 million times

cdkeys.. cdkeys.. cdkeys

make sure you buy games from them. 

just picked up the following on pre orders

fifa 23 (standard edition) £39.99
uncharted thieves legacy £29.99
gotham knights              £34.99

I have always known CDkeys to be outstanding for value but never pre ordered via them.. didnt think you could save on pre orders aswell! mental pricing.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 20, 2022)

VVega said:



			Thanks to this thread, I’ve gone into a wormhole called Warzone Rebirth Resurgence  Gone from a bot to a bot with Prestige 12 200sth level and teammates from Discord 

Just played MW2 beta, having skipped all COD since the Mw2019 

Looking forward to WZ2. Hope they keep Rebirth in.

Is anyone still playing it/interested?
		
Click to expand...

I've had a few games of the COD beta and loved it, the 3rd person game really surprised me and was brilliant, I'll definitely be buying the new MW when it's released.
I dip in and out of Warzone, I still prefer the old Verdansk map but that's just personal preference so I'm hoping the new map will be right up there


----------



## Swango1980 (Sep 20, 2022)

Just started playing Watch Dogs 2. The map looks massive, like some crazy Grand Theft Auto type game. However, I have yet to figure out what on earth is going on


----------



## VVega (Sep 20, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			I've had a few games of the COD beta and loved it, the 3rd person game really surprised me and was brilliant, I'll definitely be buying the new MW when it's released.
I dip in and out of Warzone, I still prefer the old Verdansk map but that's just personal preference so I'm hoping the new map will be right up there 

Click to expand...

I pre-ordered so should get to play it fully a week before the release  The new beta does feel good. 

They did a big event w a 100 streamers who got to play new WZ. From what i can see everyone liked the map - it even has the Terminal! 
However, they seemed to have messed up a number of other game mechanics things (unnecessarily).


----------



## Reemul (Sep 21, 2022)

VVega said:



			I pre-ordered so should get to play it fully a week before the release  The new beta does feel good.

They did a big event w a 100 streamers who got to play new WZ. From what i can see everyone liked the map - it even has the Terminal!
However, they seemed to have messed up a number of other game mechanics things (unnecessarily).
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I will get it as well, really enjoyed MW and disliked Vanguard so looking forward to this one.


----------



## Piece (Sep 22, 2022)

Piece said:



			GT7. Burning hours trying to get the last gold licence - racing Porsche on a damp track at Spa....
		
Click to expand...

Finally did it. Got a nice Red Bull Concept car as a reward!


----------



## Bazzatron (Sep 23, 2022)

MW2 beta is open again and very good it is too.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 23, 2022)

Bazzatron said:



			MW2 beta is open again and very good it is too.
		
Click to expand...

Didn’t get a chance to play last night but I’m hoping to have a good bash at it later 💪


----------



## GB72 (Sep 23, 2022)

MAy be time to get back into Call of Duty. Had not bought one for quite a while. Picked up a cheap copy of Vanguard as my mate's kid likes to play it when he comes round but not tried it myself (got bored of WW2 games). 

Now got the full 1000 points on assasins creed origins, had played Odyssey before so moving on to Valhalla on the PS5. Still got Demon Souls waiting to play but that may wait for the longer nights when I can put a decent amount of time into it without interuption.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 23, 2022)

A mate finished Demon Souls recently, he said it was the hardest, most frustrating game he’d ever played.
For that reason I’m giving it a really wide berth 😂


----------



## GB72 (Sep 23, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			A mate finished Demon Souls recently, he said it was the hardest, most frustrating game he’d ever played.
For that reason I’m giving it a really wide berth 😂
		
Click to expand...

I have heard the same but like a game to challenge me over winter. Also just downloaded Deathloop to try out but not sure it is my thing. 

Also still always have a game of Xcom 2 running.


----------



## Reemul (Sep 23, 2022)

I've just picked up Riders Republic on the PS5 and really enjoying it, I am useless with a controller but i'm trying.

Also been playing some Persona 5 which is different.

On PC I am 90% through Powerwash Simulator and really enjoying it even with teh odd looks from family as I Jet Was an Underground train station


----------



## MACM85 (Sep 23, 2022)

I am looking forward to Gotham Knights out next month then God of War Ragnarok out in November


----------



## Bdill93 (Oct 3, 2022)

FIFA 23 has failed to deliver with its cross-platform quite drastically

Currently limited to playing my mate on PC in friendlies and thats it... When games as stupid as fall guys are fully cross compatible, this makes ea look a joke to me.


----------



## Old Colner (Oct 3, 2022)

Reemul said:



			Also been playing some Persona 5 which is different.
		
Click to expand...

I have recently given it a go, after reading all the 'best game ever' comments, maybe it's me that's getting a bit old but not really my sort of game.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 3, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			FIFA 23 has failed to deliver with its cross-platform quite drastically

Currently limited to playing my mate on PC in friendlies and thats it... When games as stupid as fall guys are fully cross compatible, this makes ea look a joke to me.
		
Click to expand...

I was playing my free version of Fifa 22 the other night, in career mode, and my opponents Bournemouth had Phil Billing in goal, plus he was on free kicks! If they can't even get the basics of team selection right I'm not surprised cross-platform play is beyond them.


----------



## Piece (Oct 3, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			FIFA 23 has failed to deliver with its cross-platform quite drastically

Currently limited to playing my mate on PC in friendlies and thats it... When games as stupid as fall guys are fully cross compatible, this makes ea look a joke to me.
		
Click to expand...

For the first time in years, I'm not getting the FIFA game. The last two editions put me off and sounds like this is more of the same.


----------



## splashtryagain (Oct 10, 2022)

Hi all, I am wanting to get horizon forbidden west and have found it for £26 on cdkeys but have no idea if it is legit - anyone used this company?


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 10, 2022)

splashtryagain said:



			Hi all, I am wanting to get horizon forbidden west and have found it for £26 on cdkeys but have no idea if it is legit - anyone used this company?
		
Click to expand...

Best company out there bar NONE for games.

I've got least 10 games this year from them


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 10, 2022)

splashtryagain said:



			Hi all, I am wanting to get horizon forbidden west and have found it for £26 on cdkeys but have no idea if it is legit - anyone used this company?
		
Click to expand...

Used them a few years ago and they were spot on 👌
How you doing anyway mate? Long time no see.


----------



## GG26 (Oct 10, 2022)

splashtryagain said:



			Hi all, I am wanting to get horizon forbidden west and have found it for £26 on cdkeys but have no idea if it is legit - anyone used this company?
		
Click to expand...

Used them many times over the years.  My son recently got the latest FIFA from them with no issues.


----------



## splashtryagain (Oct 10, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Used them a few years ago and they were spot on 👌
How you doing anyway mate? Long time no see.
		
Click to expand...

I'm doing ok ta, cricket has kind of got in the way of golf but I'll be back on the fairways next year (after I attempt to fix my game over winter🤣)


----------



## splashtryagain (Oct 10, 2022)

Thanks for the replies.
I was on my way to order it when I noticed Valhalla was free on ps extra so that's next. Got platinum on ghost of Tsushima last night so needed something new


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 10, 2022)

splashtryagain said:



			Thanks for the replies.
I was on my way to order it when I noticed Valhalla was free on ps extra so that's next. Got platinum on ghost of Tsushima last night so needed something new
		
Click to expand...

How tough was platinum on GOT?
I've been on it for a few weeks but I don't feel like I've even scratched the surface.


----------



## splashtryagain (Oct 11, 2022)

It is quite lenient, you don't need to find absolutely everything 👍


----------



## Bazzatron (Oct 28, 2022)

New Call of Duty out today, campaign is same as always so far, will jump into multiplayer later on tonight.


----------



## MACM85 (Oct 28, 2022)

Been playing Gotham Knights on the PS5. Should occupy a week or so until the new God of War is out


----------



## GB72 (Oct 28, 2022)

MACM85 said:



			Been playing Gotham Knights on the PS5. Should occupy a week or so until the new God of War is out
		
Click to expand...

that is tempting me. Got platinums of Ghosts of Thushima, Assassins Creed Origins, Assassins Creed Odyssey and am half way through Valhalla so need something for after that. Was tempted wit the new COD but with only a 6 hour campaign it is too expensive as I only dip in and out of multiplayer. May see of there are some bargains on the previous Modern Warfare instead.


----------



## MACM85 (Oct 28, 2022)

GB72 said:



			that is tempting me. Got platinums of Ghosts of Thushima, Assassins Creed Origins, Assassins Creed Odyssey and am half way through Valhalla so need something for after that. Was tempted wit the new COD but with only a 6 hour campaign it is too expensive as I only dip in and out of multiplayer. May see of there are some bargains on the previous Modern Warfare instead.
		
Click to expand...

I always think COD is great if you want to play hours of multiplayer. Gone are the days I can bring myself to play that online. 

Gotham Knights is alright so far. Wouldn't say it is as good as the other batman games that have been in the past.


----------



## Swango1980 (Oct 28, 2022)

VR headsets, recommendations. 

Tried one last week for 1st time think it was Occulas (not the version 2, but one before it). Was blown away how realistic and immersive it was.

Was going to just go out and buy one. However, I am not a PC Gamer, I play PS4. I will get a PS5 early next year most likely, and I hear Sony will be releasing a new headset.

So, don't want to go out, buy one and find games are limited. Then realise there is a much better one out there, or due to come out 

And recommendations?


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 28, 2022)

MACM85 said:



			I always think COD is great if you want to play hours of multiplayer. Gone are the days I can bring myself to play that online.

Gotham Knights is alright so far. Wouldn't say it is as good as the other batman games that have been in the past.
		
Click to expand...

Don't think it ever will be..Arkham was one of the greatest games ever made and batman is outstanding.

This is more like a bolt on to just keep people interested


----------



## Bazzatron (Oct 28, 2022)

MACM85 said:



			Been playing Gotham Knights on the PS5. Should occupy a week or so until the new God of War is out
		
Click to expand...

I finished God of War 2018 yesterday, absolutely superb. Can't wait for Ragnarok now.


----------



## Sats (Oct 28, 2022)

All about FIFA 23 for me


----------



## VVega (Oct 28, 2022)

Bazzatron said:



			New Call of Duty out today, campaign is same as always so far, will jump into multiplayer later on tonight.
		
Click to expand...

Campaign was good, some new mechanics, a great mix of stealth and shoot’em missions. Hanging upside down from the heli and shooting was another first 

Multiplayer is OK, played quite a bit of it already in beta, so nothing too new but the maps. Will do it for the weapons grind for WZ2 once the “meta” settles in. 

Otherwise, I’m back to Resurgence daily which is rumoured to disappear when they launch WZ2, which is a shame. Might go back to Battlefield 2014 at that point which has done lots of updates recently.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 29, 2022)

Finished the new COD campaign earlier then had a couple of hours on multiplayer (Hardpoint). Massively impressed, plays like a dream and I've already been topping leaderboards without really knowing the maps 😁
Shame the battle pass isn't up and running yet, got some COD credits to burn on that lol.


----------



## MACM85 (Oct 29, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Don't think it ever will be..Arkham was one of the greatest games ever made and batman is outstanding.

This is more like a bolt on to just keep people interested
		
Click to expand...


That is exactly my thoughts on it. I loved the Batman series. Was hopefuly when this was announced. Fact they capped it at 30FPS for a next gen game seems nuts as well.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 29, 2022)

MACM85 said:



			That is exactly my thoughts on it. I loved the Batman series. Was hopefuly when this was announced. Fact they capped it at 30FPS for a next gen game seems nuts as well.
		
Click to expand...

ive bought it to play , same as uncharted series on the PC.. ive completed that before. just something to enjoy rather than something ground breaking 
much like tiger woods golf this year.. something to kill time


----------



## VVega (Nov 6, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Finished the new COD campaign earlier then had a couple of hours on multiplayer (Hardpoint). Massively impressed, plays like a dream and I've already been topping leaderboards without really knowing the maps 😁
Shame the battle pass isn't up and running yet, got some COD credits to burn on that lol.
		
Click to expand...

Season 1 is almost here, what guns have you levelled up? 
I’ve got the basic mix of M4, Taq-56, Lackman SMG and finishing the sniper MCR. That should keep me ok for the season start 

Have been playing mostly Kill Confirmed and Invasion as the quickest to level up the guns in. 

Despite a thousand comments to the contrary on Reddit, I’m quite enjoying it and it’s not been crashing too often


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 6, 2022)

VVega said:



			Season 1 is almost here, what guns have you levelled up? 
I’ve got the basic mix of M4, Taq-56, Lackman SMG and finishing the sniper MCR. That should keep me ok for the season start 

Have been playing mostly Kill Confirmed and Invasion as the quickest to level up the guns in.

Despite a thousand comments to the contrary on Reddit, I’m quite enjoying it and it’s not been crashing too often 

Click to expand...

Maxed out the M4 and had a mixture of secondary weapons due to the insane attachment system 🤯
I watched a video yesterday saying the Taq 56 and the one ending in U have better TTK than any other guns so I'm currently getting those levelled up.
Still only really played Hardpoint, I really do need to get out more and try some other formats 🤣
Haven't had any issues yet, the menu system feels a little bare bones at the minute (where's Barracks?) but hopefully that will get sorted at S1 launch.


----------



## VVega (Nov 6, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Maxed out the M4 and had a mixture of secondary weapons due to the insane attachment system 🤯
I watched a video yesterday saying the Taq 56 and the one ending in U have better TTK than any other guns so I'm currently getting those levelled up.
Still only really played Hardpoint, I really do need to get out more and try some other formats 🤣
Haven't had any issues yet, the menu system feels a little bare bones at the minute (where's Barracks?) but hopefully that will get sorted at S1 launch.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I’m getting the Kalashnikov (AKA Kastov-74u) too. 

What’s your view on the maps? I actually like Taraq(least popular for 6v6 map) for Hardpoint. The Sienna crossing gets a lot of stick too but found that it can be fun - just needs a different playstyle. 

Overall, it’s definitely less of run/shoot/die than any previous CoD.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 6, 2022)

VVega said:



			Yes, I’m getting the Kalashnikov (AKA Kastov-74u) too. 

What’s your view on the maps? I actually like Taraq(least popular for 6v6 map) for Hardpoint. The Sienna crossing gets a lot of stick too but found that it can be fun - just needs a different playstyle. 

Overall, it’s definitely less of run/shoot/die than any previous CoD. 

Click to expand...

I like all the maps really, least favourite is F1 but it’s still decent. I really like the Sienna Crossing map, had some great shootouts on there 💥 
Just Googling best load out for the Taq 56, that thing is a stone cold killing machine 🤣


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 6, 2022)

Btw do you think it’s Boris Becker doing the narrative on some maps? 😂


----------



## VVega (Nov 7, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			I like all the maps really, least favourite is F1 but it’s still decent. I really like the Sienna Crossing map, had some great shootouts on there 💥
Just Googling best load out for the Taq 56, that thing is a stone cold killing machine 🤣
		
Click to expand...

JGOD on YT is a good source for Meta loadouts. However, it’s now a bit more convoluted as some attachments need to be unlocked by using another gun etc. 

FWIW, for Taq 56 JGOD goes with:
Muzzle: VLK Koloss
Underbarell: Phase-3 
Ammunition: high velocity 
Laser: FSS Ole-V
Sight: Cronen Mini Red Dot


----------



## VVega (Nov 7, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Btw do you think it’s Boris Becker doing the narrative on some maps? 😂
		
Click to expand...

Narrative? Is there some voice over?


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 7, 2022)

VVega said:



			Narrative? Is there some voice over?
		
Click to expand...

The commentary voices as you’re playing like “enemy UAV” etc lol.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 7, 2022)

VVega said:



			JGOD on YT is a good source for Meta loadouts. However, it’s now a bit more convoluted as some attachments need to be unlocked by using another gun etc. 

FWIW, for Taq 56 JGOD goes with:
Muzzle: VLK Koloss
Underbarell: Phase-3 
Ammunition: high velocity 
Laser: FSS Ole-V
Sight: Cronen Mini Red Dot
		
Click to expand...

I don’t like using lasers, they give away your position a fair bit. I’ve decided to gold all the assault rifles and then pick the one I like the best 👌


----------



## VVega (Nov 7, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			The commentary voices as you’re playing like “enemy UAV” etc lol.
		
Click to expand...

Ah I’ve got announcements volume  turned down 😂


----------



## VVega (Nov 7, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			I don’t like using lasers, they give away your position a fair bit. I’ve decided to gold all the assault rifles and then pick the one I like the best 👌
		
Click to expand...

Only if you are camping in the corner aiming down the sights 🙃


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 7, 2022)

VVega said:



			Only if you are camping in the corner aiming down the sights 🙃
		
Click to expand...

Holding a Hardpoint isn’t camping, is it? 🤣


----------



## VVega (Nov 7, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Holding a Hardpoint isn’t camping, is it? 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough!

Just levelled up Kastov 74u and couldn’t recommend it enough! Beams at mid range yet a very fast ADS in close quarters.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 7, 2022)

VVega said:



			Fair enough!

Just levelled up Kastov 74u and couldn’t recommend it enough! Beams at mid range yet a very fast ADS in close quarters.
		
Click to expand...

I’ll get there soon, I’m a smidge away from golding the Kastov 762, just a few more kills from behind which turns out to be very tricky.


----------



## VVega (Nov 8, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			I’ll get there soon, I’m a smidge away from golding the Kastov 762, just a few more kills from behind which turns out to be very tricky.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, I don’t have the time and patients for all these  BUT I did the hip fire with a sniper one after seeing a tip to do it in third person (you can pick around corners


----------



## VVega (Nov 8, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			I’ll get there soon, I’m a smidge away from golding the Kastov 762, just a few more kills from behind which turns out to be very tricky.
		
Click to expand...

I hope they bring over the custom blueprint option, otherwise it’s such a chore to set up a gun (attachments and camps) each time you change the load out. 

Also would have been nice to have a virtual gun vault where you can see all your guns /blueprints on the walls  Imagine your gold collection


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 8, 2022)

VVega said:



			Indeed, I don’t have the time and patients for all these  BUT I did the hip fire with a sniper one after seeing a tip to do it in third person (you can pick around corners 

Click to expand...

Now that challenge I wouldn’t have the patience for 🙈


----------



## Bdill93 (Nov 8, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Now that challenge I wouldn’t have the patience for 🙈
		
Click to expand...

I've started my COD download, reading this thread yesterday just made me want it....


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 8, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			I've started my COD download, reading this thread yesterday just made me want it.... 

Click to expand...

Ha ha you’re going to love it.
Cold War was decent, Vanguard was atrocious, this game is right up there again, even with a bare bones menu at the minute.
Read something yesterday that it’s apparently smashed all game selling records 😮


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 10, 2022)

Managed to gold 5 assault rifles so far, yes I have been playing a lot 😬🤣
Started with the Kastov-74U earlier, wow 😍 insane speed and soooooo stable 🤌


----------



## VVega (Nov 10, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Managed to gold 5 assault rifles so far, yes I have been playing a lot 😬🤣
Started with the Kastov-74U earlier, wow 😍 insane speed and soooooo stable 🤌
		
Click to expand...

Based on some YT the battle rifles are going to be best for WZ, so you might want to check them out too. They are supposed for feel like ARs but with more range and bigger mags, a bit like LMGs but not as slow


----------



## VVega (Nov 10, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Managed to gold 5 assault rifles so far, yes I have been playing a lot 😬🤣
Started with the Kastov-74U earlier, wow 😍 insane speed and soooooo stable 🤌
		
Click to expand...

I’ve been enjoying rotating everything shotguns, pistols, smgs, marksmen and ARs. Quite like the challenge of  adapting the play style to match the weapon. Might even try riot shields 😂


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 10, 2022)

VVega said:



			I’ve been enjoying rotating everything shotguns, pistols, smgs, marksmen and ARs. Quite like the challenge of  adapting the play style to match the weapon. Might even try riot shields 😂
		
Click to expand...

Those riot shields 😡 very annoying.
I’ve settled on a launcher as my secondary, love taking out UAV’s 🤣


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 10, 2022)

VVega said:



			Based on some YT the battle rifles are going to be best for WZ, so you might want to check them out too. They are supposed for feel like ARs but with more range and bigger mags, a bit like LMGs but not as slow 

Click to expand...

I’ve read the RPK plays like described above with the correct attachments.
Next on the list once I’ve done the assault rifles.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 13, 2022)

Golded 7 out of 8 assault rifles now onto the M16 😮
Another machine, got my highest ever kill count of 39 on a game of Harpoint with it, no Vetol help either 💪
Definitely in my top two guns so far 👌


----------



## Reemul (Nov 14, 2022)

I am playing a lot of CoD. Love the Kastov -74U. My total fav weapon is the Lockwood 300 shotgun, awesome 1 shot killer at close range. I want to unlock it's hunting orange camo but I need 20 mounted kills with it, not sure how that is going to happen.

I thing with the attachments, in previous games you just added the best 5 and some perk let you have 10 add one. In this version some of the attachments definitely make the gun worse in a  lot ways. A few weapons I only have 3 or 4 attachments not 5 as it really imbalances them.

Link here Attachments for the attachment video if anyone is interested, I don't do much youtubing of games but this youtuber has some really informative stuff


----------



## Bdill93 (Nov 14, 2022)

Ive not played much yet - been busy - but is COD all about your gun these days? I preferred the days of cod 4 when classes were so much simpler


----------



## Reemul (Nov 14, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			Ive not played much yet - been busy - but is COD all about your gun these days? I preferred the days of cod 4 when classes were so much simpler 

Click to expand...

There are still loads of options, 51 different weapons and builds within that. It's not overly difficuly, some people prefer aim time or recoil control or distance or close range and plenty of choice with that. The whole weapon and attachment unlocks with camos is my fav part of the game, along with killing people


----------



## tugglesf239 (Nov 14, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Golded 7 out of 8 assault rifles now onto the M16 😮
Another machine, got my highest ever kill count of 39 on a game of Harpoint with it, no Vetol help either 💪
Definitely in my top two guns so far 👌
		
Click to expand...

It’s a great game. I’ve been an avid warzone / MW player since during lockdown as there was heehaw else to do.

Currently loving my snub nosed SP-208 and the Expedite shotgun (which is lethal at clearing rooms. 

Also More than happy to create a forum clan?

If anyone fancies it obviously


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 14, 2022)

tugglesf239 said:



			It’s a great game. I’ve been an avid warzone / MW player since during lockdown as there was heehaw else to do.

Currently loving my snub nosed SP-208 and the Expedite shotgun (which is lethal at clearing rooms. 

Also More than happy to create a forum clan?

If anyone fancies it obviously
		
Click to expand...

Yes we need to get one sorted, my PSN username is Beezerk strangely enough lol if anyone wants to add me.
I’m struggling to level up the Expedite as I want that blue dot sight, maybe it’s my playing style 🤔


----------



## tugglesf239 (Nov 14, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Yes we need to get one sorted, my PSN username is Beezerk strangely enough lol if anyone wants to add me.
I’m struggling to level up the Expedite as I want that blue dot sight, maybe it’s my playing style 🤔
		
Click to expand...

I go sans optic and just Blast people when navigating round buildings. 

I’ll add you now bud. 

I’m Harrymatelot RN


----------



## Reemul (Nov 14, 2022)

I am on pc but do crossplay if anyone wants to, you can add me via my activision account which is Reemul#6039785


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 14, 2022)

Yuck crossplay, too many pc quick scope cheaters 🤣


----------



## Reemul (Nov 14, 2022)

I generally find my self the only pc player getting hammered by the super aim assist players on ps5 these days including my own kids 😁
Also we cannot turn off cross play nor can Xbox. If only I didn’t have 40 years of inverted mouse fps memory muscle I would use a game pad on ps5 but in 3 games I did not get 1 kill in tdm


----------



## tugglesf239 (Nov 14, 2022)

Reemul said:



			I am on pc but do crossplay if anyone wants to, you can add me via my activision account which is Reemul#6039785
		
Click to expand...

I’m at our lasses gaff tonight so will Chuck over a request tomorrow bud


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 14, 2022)

All assault rifles have gold camo now 👌
Do I go for all platinum 🤔 it’s only 25 long shots per weapon 🎯 but it means camping a fair bit which I hate.


----------



## VVega (Nov 14, 2022)

Reemul said:



			Link here Attachments for the attachment video if anyone is interested, I don't do much youtubing of games but this youtuber has some really informative stuff
		
Click to expand...

I’d recommend this one:


----------



## VVega (Nov 14, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Yes we need to get one sorted, my PSN username is Beezerk strangely enough lol if anyone wants to add me.
I’m struggling to level up the Expedite as I want that blue dot sight, maybe it’s my playing style 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Will send a request later! 

I’ve got the gold Expedite 😎 The secret is to play as moshpit - run and gun with dead silence - jump and shoot works well with it - most are one shot. 

The Dragon Breath rounds you get at the end are fun


----------



## VVega (Nov 14, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			All assault rifles have gold camo now 👌
Do I go for all platinum 🤔 it’s only 25 long shots per weapon 🎯 but it means camping a fair bit which I hate.
		
Click to expand...

YTs say wait for the shoot house to use the mid lane for long range shots.


----------



## VVega (Nov 14, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			All assault rifles have gold camo now 👌
Do I go for all platinum 🤔 it’s only 25 long shots per weapon 🎯 but it means camping a fair bit which I hate.
		
Click to expand...

And then you’d be asking if you should do Polyatomic 

This might be handy… can’t post a link from Reddit as it breaks this forum. Search for “The MOST DETAILED GUIDE for GOLD ASSAULT RIFLES! Polyatomic & Orion Camo Guide, Volume 1” 🙃


----------



## Swango1980 (Nov 15, 2022)

One last game to play on my PS4, Ghost of Tsushima. I'll start that tonight.

However, I was concerned I'd have it completed by the time of the Xmas holidays, with nothing left to play. So, bored at work yesterday, I bit the bullet and ordered the PS5. It arrived this morning. Comes with games God of War Ragnorak, and Horizon Forbidden West. That should keep me busy through to the new year, and beyond.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 15, 2022)

GoT will take a long time to complete, specially if you’re interested in getting platinum. I’ve ditched it for now as I’m too busy playing COD but it’s a very enjoyable game 👌


----------



## Swango1980 (Nov 15, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			GoT will take a long time to complete, specially if you’re interested in getting platinum. I’ve ditched it for now as I’m too busy playing COD but it’s a very enjoyable game 👌
		
Click to expand...

I suspected that. Especially with the World Cup coming up, I will be spending a lot of time watching football.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Nov 15, 2022)

Reemul said:



			I am on pc but do crossplay if anyone wants to, you can add me via my activision account which is Reemul#6039785
		
Click to expand...

Just added you bud.


----------



## Reemul (Nov 15, 2022)

VVega said:



			I’d recommend this one: 





Click to expand...

Just watched this, excellent write up, made a few changes to some max levelled loadouts.


----------



## Reemul (Nov 15, 2022)

tugglesf239 said:



			Just added you bud.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks m8, I am working but was using the other screen to look at my loadouts and tuning


----------



## Reemul (Nov 15, 2022)

I think my favourite weapon so far is the STB 556. Only low level with it but had a couple of amazing games with but love using all the weapons so far except the FTAC


----------



## tugglesf239 (Nov 15, 2022)

I’ve set up a golf monthly chat channel on MW2. 

Added beezerk and Reemul thus far. 

Fellas. Can you test comms on there please as I’ve never set one up before in this UI. 

Also. If any other geeky blokes want to join. Ping me on here and ill Square it away asap.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 15, 2022)

Can we call our clan GMLIVe 🤣


----------



## VVega (Nov 16, 2022)

Last hours of Rebirth… I only started playing it after recommendations on this thread in Feb and it was very much all I’ve been playing since then.  Had some amazing experiences. 

As much as I am into levelling guns, don’t think the MP will keep me interested and the WZ is too much of a hit and miss with randoms. 

Hopefully, will join GMLIVE  Anyone up for the first game of WZ 2 this evening?


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 16, 2022)

Should be on later, fired up the console earlier, there's a 22Gb WZ2 download


----------



## tugglesf239 (Nov 16, 2022)

I’ll be on. Assuming my gash broadband does not take 24 hours to download it.


----------



## VVega (Nov 16, 2022)

It’s ON!


----------



## VVega (Nov 16, 2022)

Just played WZ2.0 - randoms are still useless.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Nov 16, 2022)

Install just literally finished. 

I’ll add you now pal 


VVega said:



			Just played WZ2.0 - randoms are still useless.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 16, 2022)

Just had a quick blast on quads, two team mates died straight away (parachuted too early into a busy place) me and the other lad finished a respectable 8th.
Just diving into solo to see more of the map.


----------



## VVega (Nov 16, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Just had a quick blast on quads, two team mates died straight away (parachuted too early into a busy place) me and the other lad finished a respectable 8th.
Just diving into solo to see more of the map.
		
Click to expand...

Sent you a few invites but I think the squad system is having a mare.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 16, 2022)

VVega said:



			Sent you a few invites but I think the squad system is having a mare.
		
Click to expand...

I’m not sure what’s happening seems a bit messy at the minute. Was playing then couldn’t get back in for a while, your invite didn’t show, it was only when I checked my notifications did I see your message but I was back in MW by then.
All my gun levels are back to level 1 yet all my unlocks and camos are still there 🤔


----------



## VVega (Nov 16, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			I’m not sure what’s happening seems a bit messy at the minute. Was playing then couldn’t get back in for a while, your invite didn’t show, it was only when I checked my notifications did I see your message but I was back in MW by then.
All my gun levels are back to level 1 yet all my unlocks and camos are still there 🤔
		
Click to expand...

It’s a complete mess, they keep pushing updates, hopefully will settle down soon. 

Played on my own in quads, ended up 2nd! 40k XP points! 

Tip of the day: safecracker contracts are best way to get money and buy your guns and UAVs.


----------



## VVega (Nov 17, 2022)

Is anyone ready to get the first W in WZ? Ping me I’m on for most of the evening.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 17, 2022)

Been on and off most of the day (had my covid booster and then went on customer telephone support) I'm absolutely battered lol.
Managed to platinum the  M4 earlier but now changed to the STB which feels snappier and much more stable than the M4


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 18, 2022)

Anyone had a go at the proxy chat in WZ yet? Sounds class, I’m going to have to plug my mic in 🤣


----------



## VVega (Nov 18, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Anyone had a go at the proxy chat in WZ yet? Sounds class, I’m going to have to plug my mic in 🤣
		
Click to expand...

I’d say a mic is a must for WZ with so many things going on/size of the map, pings being quite basic (can’t ping more than one contract e.g.). 

Proxy chat is a bit hit and miss, imo. Definitely adds another dimension. If you are hunting your squad basically needs to “go dark” to keep the element of surprise. But does help when you are trying to stay low and suddenly hear someone.  Would be good to have it directional though or at least defined how far it is heard from.


----------



## VVega (Nov 18, 2022)

Following the efforts of @tugglesf239 I thought it might be useful to setup a Discord channel for GMLIVe 

*Why*: to help forum gamers to connect and arrange games as the WZ2 socials is broken and it’s difficult to see/reply to messages when your are playing anyway. 

*What*: Discord is like group chat on WhatsApp or like IRC (if you are old enough to know what it is 

*For*: any forum member(not just COD players  

*How*: just click on the link, install the app and say hi on the channel 

https://discord.gg/5srajwNp

Disclaimer: only started using Discord recently, so hopefully all the above works as described


----------



## tugglesf239 (Nov 18, 2022)

G


VVega said:



			Following the efforts of @tugglesf239 I thought it might be useful to setup a Discord channel for GMLIVe 

*Why*: to help forum gamers to connect and arrange games as the WZ2 socials is broken and it’s difficult to see/reply to messages when your are playing anyway.

*What*: Discord is like group chat on WhatsApp or like IRC (if you are old enough to know what it is 

*For*: any forum member(not just COD players 

*How*: just click on the link, install the app and say hi on the channel 

https://discord.gg/5srajwNp

Disclaimer: only started using Discord recently, so hopefully all the above works as described 

Click to expand...

Good man. 

I’ll jump on asap. 

Had a very busy back end of the week which has robbed me of a geek out session on warzone. 

Apart from our first foray I’ve only played once or twice.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Nov 18, 2022)

VVega said:



			Following the efforts of @tugglesf239 I thought it might be useful to setup a Discord channel for GMLIVe 

*Why*: to help forum gamers to connect and arrange games as the WZ2 socials is broken and it’s difficult to see/reply to messages when your are playing anyway.

*What*: Discord is like group chat on WhatsApp or like IRC (if you are old enough to know what it is 

*For*: any forum member(not just COD players 

*How*: just click on the link, install the app and say hi on the channel 

https://discord.gg/5srajwNp

Disclaimer: only started using Discord recently, so hopefully all the above works as described 

Click to expand...

links expired bud. Might need refreshing.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Nov 18, 2022)

tugglesf239 said:



			links expired bud. Might need refreshing.
		
Click to expand...

ignore me. It’s working. User error from me.


----------



## VVega (Nov 18, 2022)

tugglesf239 said:



			ignore me. It’s working. User error from me.
		
Click to expand...

Can confirm, we are now two  Join us!


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 18, 2022)

Make that three


----------



## Alex123 (Nov 22, 2022)

That’s according to a report by MP1ST, which VGC can corroborate via our own sources.
The updated version of the 2017 Guerrilla Games title will feature improved visuals to bring it up to par with this year’s sequel, Horizon Forbidden West, in the form of new character models, lighting and animations, it’s claimed.
In addition, it’s claimed the new version of Zero Dawn will add accessibility features, graphics modes and quality of life improvements to the gameplay itself.


----------



## Bdill93 (Nov 22, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Make that three 

Click to expand...

4!


----------



## BrianM (Nov 22, 2022)

Advice please 😀
Is the X box Series X a significant upgrade from a One S?
It’s for a 12 old from Santa 😂😂


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 22, 2022)

Don’t see that very often, only second time I’ve managed it 🤣


----------



## GB72 (Nov 22, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Advice please 😀
Is the X box Series X a significant upgrade from a One S?
It’s for a 12 old from Santa 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

For a 12 year old, could go for the series S, upgrade on the one s and only £180. As long as you are happy to go digital only


----------



## VVega (Nov 22, 2022)

Beezerk said:



View attachment 45308


Don’t see that very often, only second time I’ve managed it 🤣
		
Click to expand...

👍 Whats the mode?


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 22, 2022)

VVega said:



			👍 Whats the mode?
		
Click to expand...

Hardpoint, there were another two team mates who play like me, know where the next Hardpoint will be and play ultra aggressively, the rest of the team didn’t let the opposition any where near 🤣


----------



## Bdill93 (Nov 23, 2022)

GB72 said:



			For a 12 year old, could go for the series S, upgrade on the one s and only £180. As long as you are happy to go digital only
		
Click to expand...

I have the Series X, its literally just faster and produces better graphics but nothing mind blowing. 

Older Games load pretty quickly - New games made for the X like Fifa and Cod are slightly slower

Thats about it....


----------



## BrianM (Nov 23, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			I have the Series X, its literally just faster and produces better graphics but nothing mind blowing.

Older Games load pretty quickly - New games made for the X like Fifa and Cod are slightly slower

Thats about it....
		
Click to expand...

So probably not worth the £540 pound then 😂😂


----------



## Bdill93 (Nov 23, 2022)

BrianM said:



			So probably not worth the £540 pound then 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

Its one of those - eventually you'll have to replace but while they are still releasing games on both Xbox X/S and the Xbox One - there isn't much point! There are no insane benefits to changing sooner!


----------



## MACM85 (Nov 28, 2022)

Just finished God of War Ragnarok with 100% completion and Platinum trophy. Was a very good game and well worth playing if you're on playstation


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 28, 2022)

MACM85 said:



			Just finished God of War Ragnarok with 100% completion and Platinum trophy. Was a very good game and well worth playing if you're on playstation
		
Click to expand...

I’ll get it when it’s come down in price, finished the first one as it was free to play with PS Plus but I didn’t enjoy it enough to throw £60 at the new game.
Went back to Ghost Of Tsushima yesterday to try and easy my hangover from Saturday night lol, really enjoying it 👌


----------



## GB72 (Nov 28, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			I’ll get it when it’s come down in price, finished the first one as it was free to play with PS Plus but I didn’t enjoy it enough to throw £60 at the new game.
Went back to Ghost Of Tsushima yesterday to try and easy my hangover from Saturday night lol, really enjoying it 👌
		
Click to expand...

I was also not as big a fan of God of War. I played it straight after Ghosts of Tsushima and I found the pace a bit slow and the character movement a bit cumbersome. I am also one who will be waiting until it gets a bit cheaper.

Currently in a race to platinum Assassins Creed Valhalla as I understand that it is coming off Playstation Plus Extra on 20th December. I think I am far enough through to do it in time


----------



## Piece (Nov 28, 2022)

I'm still working my way through GT7. I'll be done by next Xmas!


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 28, 2022)

Piece said:



			I'm still working my way through GT7. I'll be done by next Xmas! 

Click to expand...

There isn’t that much content is there or have they done a massive update?
Never have I been so disappointed in a game as I was with GT7 😢


----------



## Piece (Nov 28, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			There isn’t that much content is there or have they done a massive update?
Never have I been so disappointed in a game as I was with GT7 😢
		
Click to expand...

I think it depends on what you define as content. There is lots to do within each track itself ("Circuit Experience"), there are Missions, there are Cafe Menu items and not forgetting the on-line part (which I don't do).


----------



## GB72 (Nov 28, 2022)

Piece said:



			I think it depends on what you define as content. There is lots to do within each track itself ("Circuit Experience"), there are Missions, there are Cafe Menu items and not forgetting the on-line part (which I don't do).
		
Click to expand...

I am lucky in that I have a PS5 and an Xbox Series X and for racing games that suit my style, I felt that Forza overtook GT a long time ago and the addition of Horizon as an arcade style alternative is even better. With a new Forza due in April, I will hold off the latest GT but would be interested to try it if it comes to PS Plus Extra.


----------



## Piece (Nov 28, 2022)

GB72 said:



			I am lucky in that I have a PS5 and an Xbox Series X and for racing games that suit my style, I felt that Forza overtook GT a long time ago and the addition of Horizon as an arcade style alternative is even better. With a new Forza due in April, I will hold off the latest GT but would be interested to try it if it comes to PS Plus Extra.
		
Click to expand...

I haven't played Forza, so can't compare myself. I am a bit old school in the driving game dept., having played most of the GT series but no other main competitors. I also 'drive' via the controller and not a wheel (kids have those!)


----------



## Reemul (Nov 28, 2022)

Piece said:



			I haven't played Forza, so can't compare myself. I am a bit old school in the driving game dept., having played most of the GT series but no other main competitors. I also 'drive' via the controller and not a wheel (kids have those!)
		
Click to expand...

Forza Horizon is by far the better game these days. I'm old schools PS and Gran Turismo but compared to Forza these days they have fallen a long way behind. I have both as well. GT just feels so lifeless and soulless these days


----------



## Piece (Nov 28, 2022)

Reemul said:



			Forza Horizon is by far the better game these days. I'm old schools PS and Gran Turismo but compared to Forza these days they have fallen a long way behind. I have both as well. GT just feels so lifeless and soulless these days
		
Click to expand...

Am I right in thinking Forza is XBox only? Same as GT7 is PS only? DriveClub was another PS4 driving game - I have it for PS4 but never tried it.


----------



## GB72 (Nov 28, 2022)

Piece said:



			Am I right in thinking Forza is XBox only? Same as GT7 is PS only? DriveClub was another PS4 driving game - I have it for PS4 but never tried it.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, you are correct, Forza and Forza Horizon are Xbox only. 

Driveclub was great once it was fully patched, Sadly the servers have been turned off now.


----------



## Reemul (Nov 29, 2022)

Piece said:



			Am I right in thinking Forza is XBox only? Same as GT7 is PS only? DriveClub was another PS4 driving game - I have it for PS4 but never tried it.
		
Click to expand...

And PC, I play it on the PC


----------



## JRS7 (Dec 3, 2022)

I am 13-0-0 on Head-to-head Seasons on Fifa 23. Though I must admit, I don't know what I am doing! Haha!


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 6, 2022)

Got the platinum trophy for Ghost Of Tsushima earlier, great game and didn’t feel like a grind at all.


----------

